# Instrumentación básica para el taller del aficionado electrónico.



## dinguel (Oct 30, 2007)

Saludos, siempre he pensado en tener mi propio taller para hacer las reparaciones y montajes en las que todos nos pasamos, muy a pesar de nuestras parientas, gran parte del tiempo. Aprovechando que hay bastantes mentes pensantes y que, en algunos temas coincidimos, me agradaría saber vuestras opiniones. La cuestión es bien sencilla saber que me hace falta en el taller,  como un voltímetro, una fuente regulable, otra simétrica, un pequeño previo, un altavoz, etc. Creo que aquí los limites los ponemos nosotros y por supuesto el capital del que dispongamos. Yo a lo largo del tiempo he ido acumulando materiales que me han servido para hacer alguna de las "herramientas básicas" como por ejemplo un inyector de señales, fuentes y demás.

Me propongo hacer un debate de que es lo que más usamos en nuestro taller y como podríamos organizarlo (se admiten fotos) para que no tengamos que buscar demasiado a la hora de reparar cualquier cosa. Por ejemplo, si estamos arreglando una radio (que se dejara de hacer. lo se) nos podemos encontrar el fallo en la fuente de alimentación, en la señal que este cortada por alguno de los peldaños del amplificador o cualquier otra cosa que se nos ocurra. Pues disponer de la fuente, el altavoz, el multímetro y un inyector me parece apropiado para empezar. Como somos bastantes creo que entre todos podemos hacer un taller de lujo. lo que ocurre es que tendremos un generador en chile, una fuente en jerez y un osciloscopio en Hawai.

Mi lista de herramientas para el taller:

1.- Multímetro (5 unidades :1- mic35, 2- tes 2220, 3-koban km07, 4- standard st 360 tr -analógico, 5 silver ht 202 - pinza amperimétrica)
2.- Fuente de alimentación ( 5 unidades: 1.-Trq 13.8 8 A - encontrada y reparada, 2.- 0-15 2A con cargador de pilas de 25 y 225 mA - regalada por mi amigo Eleazar de Nicaragua ( un abrazo), 3,4 y 5 Fuentes regulables y estabilizadas 0-18 v 5 A Construidas )
3.- Comprobador de transistores  nc220 (Regalo de mi amigo Eleazar)
4.- Inyector de señales ( lo realicé en una práctica del colegio hace 15 años y aún funciona)
5.- Previo con altavoz (uso un pequeño previo con altavoces de un audio para ordenador que reparé)
6.- Altavoz ( Aunque dispongo de algunos altavoces potentes para las prácticas suelo usar uno pequeño de una alarma que no pude salvar. Posee unos agudos increíbles.)
7.- Creo que ya no cabe duda de que Internet es la mayor biblioteca del mundo y una herramienta que debería de tener todo taller.
8.- Un par de placas protoboard que estoy dejando de usar gracias a programas como eagle, pcb wizard, protel y demás.
9.- Amplificador boster tda 1514 A ( Es un aplificador que hice y me sirve tanto para probar altavoces como para los previos. No tiene desperdicio y cuesta muy poco. El otro dia comencé a leer un tema dentro de este foro dedicado a los diseños de amplificador, pues este va muy bien. Philips TDA1514 datasheet pdf
10.- Herramientas desde destornilladores, soldadores, pinzas, taladro pequeño y grande, desoldador, etc

Creo que la lista la podemos hacer bien grande. Me gustaría disponer de un generador de frecuencias para los amplificador, un frecuencímetro y un osciloscopio.

Espero vuestra participación. Un abrazo.


----------



## thevenin (Oct 30, 2007)

11. Un catálogo actualizado de referencias equivalencias de transistores

12. Un medidor de ESR para condensadores con componentes que se consigan en plaza: http://members.ozemail.com.au/~bobpar/esrmeter.htm

13. Un probador de  FBT: http://members.ozemail.com.au/~bobpar/fbt.htm

14. Capacímetro (aunque creo que con el medidor de ESR ya no haría falta, no lo sé).

15. Variedad de pinzas cocodrilos.

16. Macarrón termoretráctil para aislar empalmes

17. Tiras de cables de diferente colores y diámetros

18. Clasificador repleto de componentes pasivos y activos; mejor comprarlos por surtidos.

19.  Bridas de todos los tamaños.

20. Lupa o lente- ¡Imprescindible!.

21. Flexo redondo con luz florescente blanca y lupa incorporada.

22. Spray de frío/soplador

23. Aspirador

24. Brocha y píncel para limpiar

25. Acetona, para metales, gomas, etc, todo menos plástico.

26. Alcohol

27. Alcohol Isopropílico para limpiar lentes de CD

28. Algodón, pañuelos.


----------



## dinguel (Oct 31, 2007)

Creo que el taller va a tener de todo.  Gracias por tu aportación. No comprendo el enunciado de la linea 12 cuando dices que se consigan en plaza.
 12. Un medidor de ESR para condensadores con componentes que *se consigan en plaza*: http://members.ozemail.com.au/~bobpar/esrmeter.htm 

En cuanto al FBT no entiendo el inglés muy bien y agradecería que me explicaras su utilidad.

Para los que puedan disponer de pc en el taller este programa lo encontre indagando por este foro y te proporciona la equivalencia de muchos componentes.
http://www.nteinc.com/qc13/

Creo que el taller va en esta linea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





jeje, a ver que le podemos poner.

He buscado por ahi y he encontrado una pag que me parece interesante para el taller, sobre todo para los que empiecen pues tiene desde clases practicas  de uso de resistencias como usar el osciloscopio y demas. Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras





El programa lo he descargado de forma gratuita del siguiente enlace para el que quiera probarlo, se llama Elobas y ocupa 1.8 Mg.
Goyo ---> Descargasa


----------



## thevenin (Oct 31, 2007)

dinguel dijo:
			
		

> Creo que el taller va a tener de todo.  Gracias por tu aportación. No comprendo el enunciado de la linea 12 cuando dices que se consigan en plaza.
> 12. Un medidor de ESR para condensadores con componentes que *se consigan en plaza*: http://members.ozemail.com.au/~bobpar/esrmeter.htm



Que haya algo en plaza,o se consiga en plaza *-entiendo yo-*, significa que es un repuesto habitual de la tienda, por lo tanto si te dicen que no hay en plaza, o no está en plaza, significa que no lo trabaja la tienda.

No es lo mismo que agotado, que significaría que está en plaza pero no lo tienen en ese momento, y tampoco discontinuado, que significará que lo trabajaban pero que ya no se consigue.


http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q="repuestos+en+plaza"&btnG=Buscar&meta=

Y según del DRAE:

Plaza:
[. . .]

 hacer ~.

1. loc. verb. Vender ciertas cosas al por menor públicamente.



> En cuanto al FBT no entiendo el inglés muy bien y agradecería que me explicaras su utilidad.



Si te digo Fly Back Transformer,  o sea, Transformador de Líneas creo que ya te sonará.

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/flyback.htm


----------



## rash (Abr 18, 2009)

He pensado que en este tema se podrían postear todo aquello sobre la instrumentación básica para el taller electrónico del aficionado como distintos tipos de comprobadores de componentes, comprobadores de conexiones, generadores, medidores, etc... 
Creo que puede ser de utilidad para los que comienzan...
Tengo varios circuitos que iré subiendo sugún vaya teniendo tiempo...
Bueno, posteo una versión un poco modificada de un comprobador de transistores que circula por la red  y que a mí me funciona muy bien para comprobar tanto transistores bipolares como fet y mosfet.
También subo un circuito para medir la ESR de los condensadores electrolíticos que es muy útil para comprobar los condensadores de las fuentes switching.

Saludos.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 18, 2009)

Tengo aquí un pdf que encontré el otro día en internet donde se explica como armar un sencillo circuito para testear los transformadores de las fuentes smps y también puede valer perfectamente para los transformadores de los inverter de las TV planas. Para probarlo es necesario sacar el transformador de la placa. Aún no tuve tiempo de armarlo pero creo que a mas de uno le irá muy bién. Si a alguien le funciona correctamente en los flyback que avise.
Saludos.


----------



## diego_z (Abr 28, 2009)

bueno si a basico se refiere , un probador de conductores , vale poner instrumentos mas avanzados?


----------



## electrodan (Abr 29, 2009)

Multímetro, soldador y estaño serían los instrumentos básicos.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 29, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Multímetro, soldador y estaño serían los instrumentos básicos.


 Pero en un taller no serían lo únicos. La idea es colocar circuitos de medición y testeo de componentes y equipos con el fin de que sean una alternativa mas económica que los caros equipos del mercado. Si no, no tendría sentido el post.


			
				diego_z dijo:
			
		

> bueno si a basico se refiere , un probador de conductores , vale poner instrumentos mas avanzados?


 Preguntale a rash pero creo que no habría problema. Lo que interesa es que tenga utilidad práctica.

Pongo un comprobador sencillo para saber si los mandos infrarrojos emiten. Lo monté con buenos resultados y lo uso actualmente en el taller.




Lo saqué de esta página y en ella está también el circuito impreso: http://www.soloelectronica.net/comprobador_ir.htm
saludos.


----------



## rash (May 1, 2009)

Bueno, aunque esto no se ajusta exactamente al tema, lo pongo aquí como otro circuito que nos sirve de instrumentación.

*Carga de 150W 8 ohmios para amplificador.*

Esto sirve para pobrar amplificador sin utilizar parlantes, es decir, esta carga sustituye al parlante para realizar medidas en amplificador de unos pocos de vatios hasta 150 W RMS. Nos permitirá comprobar, con la ayuda de un osciloscopio, si el amplificador funciona correctamente o si autooscila, para comprobar su rendimiento en diferentes frecuencias y para calcular la potencia RMS exacta que desarrolla.
Las resistencias son de 50W acorazadas adosadas a una aleta de refrigeración generosa.

Cálculo de la potencia eficaz en función de la tensión de pico a pico y la impedancia de carga:

*Prms = ((Vpp*Vpp) / R) * 1/8 *

...saludos


----------



## electrodan (May 1, 2009)

Entonces por mencionar otros, un frecuencímetro. Indispensable para saber si un transmisor emite en la frecuencia correcta.


----------



## rash (May 9, 2009)

Para comprobar los amplificador operacionales más comunes se puede montar este comprobador tan sencillo....

...saludos


----------



## Tomasito (May 11, 2009)

Bueno, creo que se podría hacer una lista:

*~ *Soldador 40w (No vengan con 15 o 20w, no sirven para NADA. Si saben usarlo, el de 40w sirve para casi todo. He soldado/desoldado integrados SMD de 100/300 patas con un soldador de 40w y flux, sin control de temperatura, y no rompí nada. Ahora el que pueda desoldar cables de masa grande con un soldador de 15 a 25w sin flux y sin putear un buen rato lo felicito )
*~ *Desoldador (Los grandes azules con partes amarillas son una MASA). Los de pistola de vacío son buenos para algunas cosas, pero traen varios problemas, te pueden volver locos cuando se tapan).
*~ *Estaño (de 0.7 o 0.6, y para algunas cosas de 1 y 1.5mm viene bien también, de 5 almas)
*~ *Tester (Multímetro, polímetro)
*~ *Dependiendo de lo que vayan a hacer, pueden necesitar un osciloscopio. Descarten de entrada usar una PC como osciloscopio para el 95% de los casos. (Ya sea con una placa de sonido común o con una placa de osciloscopio -cara-, porque no sirven para nada, solo les van a dar dolores de cabeza)
*~ *Libros y una computadora (con internet preferentemente) para tener siempre información es de lo más útil que puede haber, sin dudas.
*~ *Alicate de corte al ras, pinza plana chica, pinza pico de pato chica. Traten de que sean buenos, yo tengo un alicate KNIPEX que tendrá 30 años de buen servicio, y sigue afilado como el primer día. Tengo otro de 15 o 20$, que ya está todo mellado, con un uso normal.
*~ *Destornilladores Planos, Phillips y Torx grandes, medianos y pequeños (de relojero).
*~ *Una pinza universal grande
*~ *Fuente de laboratorio. Con cualquier fuente de PC nueva o vieja, se hacen una fuente de laboratorio multitensión, variable, con muy buena corriente y protecciones, muy barata o hasta gratis.
*~ *Pequeño amplificador de audio (Con un LM386 y un parlantito de un TV roto están) para comprobar señales.
*~ *Reproductor de MP3, celular con MP3, radio, o PC para inyectar señales.
*~ *Radio AM (Imprescindible. ¿Quién no escucha la radio en el taller?)
*~ *Mate y alguna galletita si da el presupuesto
*~ *"Cositos" para raspar y esas cosas echo con una hoja de sierra vieja afilada a antojo.



No solo puse instrumentación, sino elementos básicos para el taller de electrónica, así puede servir de guía para quien lo necesite.

No puse frecuencimetro u otros, porque los osciloscpios modernos ya miden frecuencia, periodo, voltaje p*~ *a*~ *p, y varias cosas más.
Por el mismo motivo no puse medidor de continuidad o de transistores, o hasta capacímetro, porque cualquier tester de 5 dolares tiene estas funciones y más (salvo capacímetro, ya son más caros con eso).

Si quieren amplificadoren la lista así queda más completa


----------



## rash (May 23, 2009)

Un frecuencímetro con el integrado ICM7226B, mide desde 0Hz a 10 Mhz.... aunque es un integrado antiguo todavía se puede encontrar, por lo menos por éstas latitudes....
..saludos


----------



## rash (May 25, 2009)

Ahh, ésto también, un generador de funciones con el XR2206, éste circuito mejora las características indicadas en el datasheet del integrado, lo hace muy interesante y se convierte en un buen generador de funciones para tenerlo en nuestro taller....

...bueno gente un abrazo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2009)

Como ya dijo Rash en el post #9, para aquellos que reparan, diseñan o ensayan amplificador de audio una dummy-load es muy útil. Con ella se reemplaza a los parlantes cuando vamos a hacer alguna prueba, y de esta forma podemos aplicar niveles elevados de potencia de salida sin correr el riesgo de quemar algún parlante o que los vecinos (o la esposa, jua!) vengan a quejarse por el altísimo nivel de ruido producido durante las pruebas.

Acá dejo fotos de la que yo diseñé para mis ensayos y terminé de armar hace un par de días. Les cuento que ya tenía una que había armado antes, pero era de muy poca potencia (15 watts) y la ultima vez que la usé largó bastante humo...pero aún sobrevive.

Las resistencias en mi caso fueron 15 de 120 ohms 10 watts que puse en paralelo, con lo cual me dan 8 ohms, y usando la vieja carga que echó humo, le puse un switch para obtener, colocándola en paralelo con la anterior, un total de 4 ohms. La potencia que puede disipar es 150 watts sobre 8 ohms o 170 watts sobre 4 ohms....lo que es suficiente para las cosas que yo hago, pero si alguien tiene necesidad de mas potencia...pues pone resistencias de mayor potencia o recalcula el paralelo para poner mas resistencias de menor potencia...cada uno es libre de diseñar la suya como se le antoje   

A mi dummy-load la metí en un caja de fuente de PC (para variar...) y usé el ventilador interno para mejorar la evacuación del calor. Fijense que las resistencias que usé no son de las mejores...pero tenía mas de la mitad, así que conseguí las que faltaban y lo armé. Si alguno consigue las resistencias cementadas que son prismáticas o las cubiertas de vidrio que vienen con una carcasa metálica para sujetarlas a un disipador (como las que muestra el dibujo de Rash)...entonces monten todas sobre un disipador que les va a ayudar a mejorar mas la evacuación del calor producido.

Les recomiendo a todos quienes gusten de probar y armar amplificador de audio, que construyan esta muy simple herramienta, porque la ayuda que brinda al realizar mediciones (y mas todavía con un osciloscopio) es invaluable.

Saludos!


----------



## ale1.0 (Jun 12, 2009)

Muy bueno el aporte de los colegas. Yo anexaria, como humilde aporte, tener  ya sea impresos , o en el escritorio de la  compu- como acceso directo- los postulados de la LEY DE MURPHY!
Imprescindibles para explicar lo inexplicable. Ej: "La dificultad que se presenta en una reparacion, es directamente proporcional a la necesidad de cobrar la misma!". " Si funciona bien ,pero te gustaria darle un toquecito, dejalo asi. Es inexorable, pero tratas de mejorarlo, y algo explota!"
Son años...


----------



## unleased! (Jun 12, 2009)

Hola ezavalla, para la dummy-load que es mejor resistencias de carbón o bobinadas? Me refiero a que si es mejor una carga con una R pura o una con una R que tiene una parte de L.

También que sería mas idóneo, una resitencia de 4 u 8Ω o de 3.75 u 7.5Ω

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Hola ezavalla, para la dummy-load que es mejor resistencias de carbón o bobinadas? Me refiero a que si es mejor una carga con una R pura o una con una R que tiene una parte de L.



Hola!
Buena pregunta, pero como de costumbre...depende.
En este caso, la dummy-load está diseñada para probar amplificador de audio y como las cargas reales de un amplificador de audio son parcialmente inductivas, en este caso no es malo que tengan una componente L ya que el comportamiento sería *algo* mas parecido a lo real. Esto es un divague teórico, por que por la forma en que están bobinadas  estas resistencias es muy posible que la inductancia asociada sea muy pequeña (en verdad no la he medido) y aún con 15 en paralelo se me ocurre que tal vez tengan algun efecto a muy altas frecuencias.
Si puedo medirlas les posteo los valores, pero para esta aplicación no me quita el sueño la parte inductiva de estas resistencias. Tal vez para otro tipos de ensayos no sean adecuadas en absoluto...

Edito:
Bueno, ya medí el conjunto completo de 15 resistencias en paralelo y en el inductómetro me marca 3 microHenries, valor que está al limite del rango de medida útil, asíque puede tener un error grande...



			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> También que sería mas idóneo, una resitencia de 4 u 8Ω o de 3.75 u 7.5Ω



En realidad no importa mucho, por que con una tolerancia del 10% o menos, es perfectamente posible medir con el valor real y extrapolar los resultados en mas o en menos en base al valor teórico predicho. En mi caso, la tolerancia propias de las resistencias y las conexiones me dan un valor de 8.3 ohms y 4.2 ohms respectivamente y eso no es ni bueno ni malo...es así, nada mas. Sabiendo eso, puedo corregir la lectura que haga a cualquier valor dentro de un 10% sin agregar mucho error. De todas maneras, la impedancia de un parlante (que es lo que tratamos de simular) es tremendamente variable sobre el rango de frecuencias cubierto por el mismo, así que un poco mas por acá o menos por allá no tiene mucho efecto en la realidad. Probablemente yo me preocuparía mas por la variación de la resistencia con la temperatura cuando le aplique una potencia elevada...ya que seguramente es bastante mayor que la pequeña diferencia que propones...

Saludos!


----------



## rash (Jun 14, 2009)

*Ezavalla que buen montaje¡¡¡¡*   y muy buena idea el gabinete utilizado, la verdad que una carga de éstas características es de mucha utilidad para los que se dedican al montaje o reparación de amplificador...

Adjunto un pequeño circuito (que no tiene mala pinta) que genera un onda senoidal de baja distorsión.. para poder probar y calibrar equipos de audio.

.saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2009)

rash dijo:
			
		

> *Ezavalla que buen montaje¡¡¡¡*   y muy buena idea el gabinete utilizado, la verdad que una carga de éstas características es de mucha utilidad para los que se dedican al montaje o reparación de amplificador...



Muchas gracias Rash! El gabinete no es nada innovador, pero ya que hacía falta ventilación forzada, creo que era la elección mas simple y económica, sobre todo, por que a estas resistencias es imposible montarlas sobre un disipador. Acá donde vivo, es completamente imposible conseguir la resistencias vitrificadas para montaje en disipador como las que vos publicaste, así que hay que arreglárselas con la que se consiga.

Saludos!


----------



## soschorni (Jun 14, 2009)

Tambien algo muy util y que estoy buscando algun circuito, seria un LC METER (medidor de inductancia y capacitancia). Tambien, puede llegar a servir un decodificador a 7 segmentos para hacer mas rapido los trabajos de prueba de circuitos digitales, asi como generadores de pulsos y buffers. Y fuentes varias (12,-12,5,regulable + y -).
Y algo que no debe faltar para mi, que no se si llamarlo intrumentacion, es un buen amplificador de 2w para escuchar algo mientras se trabaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 15, 2009)

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> Tambien algo muy util y que estoy buscando algun circuito, seria un LC METER (medidor de inductancia y capacitancia).



Pero eso no es para preocuparse mucho, ya que hay varios modelos de tester de mediano precio que traen medidor de capacitores e inductores.

Saludos!


----------



## soschorni (Jun 16, 2009)

pero no estoy al alcance de comprar uno


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 16, 2009)

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> pero no estoy al alcance de comprar uno


 
OK. Leete esto:
http://sound.whsites.net/project121.htm

Es para medir inductancias usando el tester y vale ...casi nada. No abarca todos los valores, pero ahí sale como agregar mas rangos, aunque no es muy clara la explicació, el proceso es mas bien simple.

Saludos!


----------



## rash (Jun 17, 2009)

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> pero no estoy al alcance de comprar uno



al igual que el aporte del colega ezavalla, te adjunto otro con un funcionamiento sencillo... 

saludos


----------



## menduco (Jul 25, 2009)

ezavalla felicitaciones por tu obra! me diste una gran idea para seguir utilizando mis funtes de Pc que vengo juntando desde hace años (hasta hora solo e utilizado una para construir una zapatilla jeje) queria preguntarte que diferencia existe entre las resistencias que utilizaste y las resistencias ralco (de color blanco y forma rectangular que son muy comunes para la proteccion de parlantes).Pregunto porque supongo que son mas faciles de conseguir y tal vez sean mas economicas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2009)

menduco dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla felicitaciones por tu obra! me diste una gran idea para seguir utilizando mis funtes de Pc que vengo juntando desde hace años (hasta hora solo e utilizado una para construir una zapatilla jeje) queria preguntarte que diferencia existe entre las resistencias que utilizaste y las resistencias ralco (de color blanco y forma rectangular que son muy comunes para la proteccion de parlantes).Pregunto porque supongo que son mas faciles de conseguir y tal vez sean mas economicas



Diferencias no hay ninguna, lo que sucede es que yo ya tenía 6 de esas y las que faltaban las conseguí en un negocio donde estaban un poco mas barato que las RALCO. Pero podés usar cualquiera, claro, en la medida que disipen la potencia que necesitas.

Saludos!


----------



## diego_z (Jul 26, 2009)

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> Tambien algo muy util y que estoy buscando algun circuito, seria un LC METER (medidor de inductancia y capacitancia). Tambien, puede llegar a servir un decodificador a 7 segmentos para hacer mas rapido los trabajos de prueba de circuitos digitales, asi como generadores de pulsos y buffers. Y fuentes varias (12,-12,5,regulable + y -).
> Y algo que no debe faltar para mi, que no se si llamarlo intrumentacion, es un buen amplificador de 2w para escuchar algo mientras se trabaja



aca http://www.marc.org.au/index.html tenes uno que anda perfecto yo lo tengo armado y anda perfecto es muy util


----------



## menduco (Jul 26, 2009)

muchas gracias por sacarme esa duda!
saludos


----------



## tecnico0104 (Jul 27, 2009)

unleased dijo:
			
		

> Pongo un comprobador sencillo para saber si los mandos infrarrojos emiten. Lo monté con buenos resultados y lo uso actualmente en el taller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo uso un aparato que llevo siempre conmigo: un telefono celular con cámara. Enciendo la cámara, le apunto el mando infrarojo y pulso los botones, veo directamente la intensidad y los pulsos del ir en el visor, nunca falla.


----------



## electroandres (Jul 30, 2009)

Si yo tuviera la $ para comprarme o hacerme algunos intrumentos, tendria estos:
Tester 
apoya soldador
chupa estaño
estacion de soldado (es solo si tengo $, use una en mi colegio y la verdad que son hermosas)
osciloscopio
medidor de inductancia
frecuencimetro
medidor de capacitancia
una  CALCULADORA CIENTIFICA (nadie lo dijo creo) para hacer los calculos mas rapidamente 
un comprobador de IR
generador de funciones
clock con las frecuencias que mas necesites
generador de pulsos
fuentes (12, 5, -12, -5, 9, -9, variables) (de unos cuantos amper)
buffer
Carga de 150W 8 ohmios para amplificador.  (posteada por rash)
y otras cosas que seguro me estoy olvidando. La lista de instrumentales casi se podria decir que es infinita (aunque no sea asi), porque para cada trabajo vas a necesitar cosas nuevas para hacer mas facil el testeo del mismo.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 31, 2009)

cosas que si tendria $ tendria:

Estacion de soldado
Un gigantesco rollo de estaño con alma de resina (de los de 1/2 kilo o mas)
osciloscopio
Cosas comunes ( alicate, pinza, etc.)
Tester
Medidor de capacitancia
Medidor de inductancia
Ampli. con LM386 para comprobar señales
Inyector de señales (Mp3 o mp4)
Chupón
Fuente de voltage fija y variable 
Un equipo de musica bueno para radio o CDs (para estar acompañado)
y si el presupuestoo da...un paquete galletitas y varios kits de circuitos para armar...

jeje

Saludos!


----------



## Gercha (Ago 1, 2009)

hola haora si dejo el probador de continuidad con el adjunto jajaja


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 1, 2009)

Esto es una idea que hace tempo que la tengo en la cabeza...

Una estacón de comprovado de semiconductores.

Diodos, led's, transistores, puertas lógicas, amplfcadores operacionales...
De todo incluso de 555's y flip-flop's

Consstría en un gran panel lleno de zócalos, y en cada zócalose pone un tipo de componentes,
o componentes de una serie.

Tengo esquemas para comprovar transistores, diodos, 555,Op amps...

Para probar puertas, es fáci l, ya que muchas se almentan por la patillas 8 y 16, y tenen las puertas en los mismos sitios.

Es un proyecto muy interesante, ya que es extremadamente útil para comprovar semiconductores
y se puede realizar a bajo precio.

Voy a ver si reuno los diferentes esquemas e intentamos hacerlo.


----------



## dirac (Ago 25, 2009)

Hola a todos:

Acabo de ver este hilo y me parece interesante comentaros que yo he comprado un maletín, con distintos generadores de onda, etc... que viene muy bien para el propósito de taller de aficionado, yo todavía no he podido echarle mano (de hecho lo cogí desmontado y todavía no lo he montado) porque ando bastante liado con os exámenes pero la gente que lo ha probado dice que le gusta bastante, además es bastante cómodo para llevar tus montajes a donde quieras. Bueno aquí dejo el link por si le interesa a alguno:

::: MICROCONTROLADORES :::

saludos


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 23, 2009)

otra cosa que es muy importante en el taller es el probador de cristales,y los programadores de eeprom


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Nov 18, 2009)

hola aqui aporto con algo interesante.. saludos!

es un compilado de:

conexiion a tierra (gnd) y pulsera antiestatica;
llave termomagnetica y interruptor diferencial (disyuntor)


ADIÓS


----------



## Pinchuu (Dic 8, 2009)

Hola, me gustaría saber vuestra opinión sobre cuáles son los mejores elementos (modelos) para hacer trabajos de electrónica. Me refiero a fuentes de alimentación, generador de funciones, osciloscopio, etc.

Si fuérais tan amables de decirme precios de estos modelos os lo agradecería. O también alguna web dónde poder encontrar buenos componentes.

Me gustaría empezar a montarme un pequeño laboratorio de trabajo propio.

Gracias y saludos a  todos!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 8, 2009)

Edité el título de tu mensaje. "Precios" a secas era candidato firme a irse a Moderación.

Después, una pasadita por acá te va a dar algún que otro dato, y si es por marcas... Fluke, Tektronix, Agilent y varias más son mundialmente conocidas y buenas, pero caras. Algún español conocerá mejor el mercado de allá y te podrá asesorar sobre opciones más locales que te van a dar buen resultado y por menos dinero.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 8, 2009)

Para Fuente y Generador de Funciones, sí que hay, sólo es cuestión de buscar un poco.
Sólo puse dos, pero si usás el buscador vas a encontrar muchos.

Para fabricar un osciloscopio... Bueno, hay un poco de data, pero definitivamente te recomiendo ir por uno comercial.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 8, 2009)

opino igual que elosciloscopio... arma tus porpias cosas...

unos chichecitos mas para armar y aprender:
* Amplificador con un LM386 (esta e la seccion Proyectos del foro)... poara comprobar señales.
*Un juego de cocodrilos (o como los llamen)... es un cable con un cocodrilo -"pinza"- el cada punta.... que sirven a la hora de probar algo... hacer conecciones rápidas antes que andar soldando y pelando cables... yo tengo 4 cables y me alcanzan justito.... hazte unas 4 o 6.... son bataritas de hacer...
PD: recuerda hacerlas con un cable medio gruesito para que puedas usarlas a cualquier amperaje...

te deceo suerte y cualquier duda... POSTÉALA!! estamos aca para ayudar...

un saludo!

Mariano22


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 9, 2009)

yo tenia unas pinzas de cocodrilo chinas, en el que el diámetro del cable sería como
de 0.1mm2 y de diez que tuve me quedan 2

respecto a lo de los aparatos empieza por la fuente que será lo más básico y necesario, luego puedes construirte un generador de funciones con el XR2206 o el
ICL8038, que sin osciloscopio de poco te servirá y luego si vas a trabajar con circuitos analógicos, de audio o de RF, podrías pensar en comprarte un osciloscopio comercial.
Sí, se puede construir en casa, pero te va a costar lo mismo que uno de segunda mano, y creeme, no es gratificante

un saludo


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 13, 2009)

un toma de corriente con una lampara en serie para evitar que salte la termica cuando conectamos un equipo a probar(?)


----------



## Lord Chango (Dic 13, 2009)

Yo solía tener un miniLab que habiamos hecho en la facultad, que servía para digitales. Tenía 4 entradas, 4 salidas, una salida-pulsador, oscilador, y regulador de 5v. Era una maravilla para todo proyecto digital. Nobien me lo devuelvan, veo si puedo sacar el diagrama y lo posteo, realmente es algo muy útil.


----------



## electroandres (Dic 29, 2009)

la fuente no tiene mucha ciencia, es lo primero que hice y que muchos hicimos al empezar.
En el foro esta lleno de manuales guiandote para aprender a hacer placas
suerte


----------



## loren (Mar 2, 2010)

Hola, estoy interesado en conseguirme una estación multitarea de soldadura de la marca aoyue, y la verdad que he estado mirando y no sé por cuál decidirme. Yo quiero soldar cualquier componente normal y también poder desoldar y soldar componentes smd. He mirado en http://www.aoyue.es/b2c/index.php?page=pp_productos.php&tbusq=1&md=1&ref=001 y no sé el resultado que darán. Mirando por internet creo que la gente está contenta con esta marca. Así que me gustaría que me aconsejaseis cual os compraríais. La verdad que no sé que hacer.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## elgocho075 (Mar 3, 2010)

Saludos, yo poseeo los siguientes equipos aoyue, y trabajan muy bien:

http://www.aoyue.com/en/ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=327
http://www.aoyue.com/en/ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=374
http://www.aoyue.com/en/ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=372
http://www.aoyue.com/en/ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=369
http://www.aoyue.com/en/ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=337
http://www.aoyue.com/en/ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=331
http://www.aoyue.com/en/ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=383
http://www.aoyue.com/en/ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=343
http://www.aoyue.com/en/ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=341

Prefiero tener los equipos independientes y no juntos en una sola estacion, de esta manera el uso que se le dara, sera de acuerdo a las necesidades del taller, en poco tiempo adquirire la siguiente estacion infrarroja:

http://www.aoyue.com/en/ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=417

Espero que esta informacion te sirva de ayuda, saludos:

    elgocho075
caracas-venezuela


----------



## loren (Mar 4, 2010)

Hola, gracias por contestar. Ya por lo menos tengo una referencia de una persona que ha usado bastante esta marca y le va bien. La verdad que prefiero tener dos en uno por el espacio sobre todo. Viendo con más detenimiento, no sé por cuál decidirme:
Aoyue INT738 125 euros.
Aoyue INT768 133 euros.
Aoyue 2738A+ 150 euros.
Aoyue 2702A+ 174 euros.
La verdad que esta última se me iría de presupuesto, pero bueno. La verdad que me gustaría vuestro consejo, si merece una de estas con respecto a otras más barata de esta marca. http://www.aoyue.es/b2c/index.php?page=pp_productos.php&tbusq=1&md=1&ref=001
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## dkvedaras (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola.

Creo que seria adecuado tener una base para el soldador o como minimo un area exclusiva desprovista de objetos para colocar el soldador cuando esta caliente, esto debido a la extraña tendencia de los soldadores de moverse al objeto mas proximo y quemarlo, sobretodo cuando los objetos son plasticos.


----------



## XPINGARDA (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola, 

estoy empezando a montar un taller y a llegado la hora de adquirir un polimetro decente. El problema es que en el mercado hay muchos modelos de diferentes precios y no se cual es el adecuado para mi. No tengo un presupuesto definido, necesito un artilugio que me pueda tirar unos años teniendo en cuenta que estoy estudiando ingenieria electronica (vamos, mi nivel ira subiendo y no quiero comprarme uno cada año; pero soy estudiante, asi que despilfarrar tampoco).

Agradeceria cualquier tipo de indicacion, muchas gracias.


Un saludo


----------



## dkvedaras (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola XPINGARDA:

Yo te recomiendo que compres algo bueno de una vez para que te dure toda la vida, aunque sea mucha la inversion, pasados los años no te arrepentiras.

Yo te recomiendo Fluke, hasta el mas sencillo de todos es muy bueno, que tenga voltimetro, amperimetro, ohmimetro, medidor de continuidad y de diodos, lo demas es lujo, yo compre uno hace mas de 12 años y todavia funciona muy bien.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2010)

Mis marcas de multímetro favoritas son:

*Fluke*

*Keithley*

*Simpson*

El primero es de "Campo", casi indestructible, los otros son mas bien de laboratorio.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 21, 2010)

XPINGARDA dijo:


> ...No tengo un presupuesto definido...estoy estudiando ingenieria electronica (vamos, mi nivel ira subiendo y no quiero comprarme uno cada año; pero soy estudiante, asi que despilfarrar tampoco).


Un consejo sano: Comprá dos multímetros.

Uno chino de los baratos (no llegan a 10 dólares) para experimentar lo que quieras y quemarlo cuando te equivoques feo. Ese se puede reemplazar sin mucho inconveniente.

Y el otro que sea uno entre decente y bueno. Si conseguís uno de las marcas que te dice Fogo tenés un aparato de lo mejor (aunque no son nada baratos), si no, andá por un Velleman o algo similar (sos español, ¿no?) que no son la panacea pero andan bien por lo que sé.

Saludos


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 21, 2010)

Tuve el placer de usar un fluke de los últimos modelos en el laburo... entre los adjetivos están.. preciso, hermoso, carísimo, indestructible, carísimo
cuando estabas midiendo en corriente y cambiabas el selector a voltaje te avisaba en la pantalla y con sonidos que debias volver a conectar la punta roja en el conector de voltaje... que buen tester si señor


----------



## XPINGARDA (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola a todos, gracias por responder.

He mirado los fluke, son mas o menos como lo que tenia en mente. He mirado un poco y no son muy caros, pero mis fuentes no son de fiar. ¿Por cuanto se consigue uno en una tienda fisica?

Los Keithley y Simpson nunca los habia visto, aparentar ser mucho mas caros, aunque no he encontrado un distribuidor por aqui. Se admiten sugerencias. 

Lo de comprar dos... Sí. De hecho tengo uno malo que pienso usar para defender al otro. 

Bueno, muchas gracias a todos.


Un saludo


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 21, 2010)

Los Keithley y Simpson son prácticamente para calibración y esas cosas... mediciones finas... nada de campo...





te extrañooooo!!!


----------



## dkvedaras (Mar 22, 2010)

aaahhhh simpson tambien es muy bueno, habian unos analogicos que eran indestructibles y muy precisos, quizas quien tenga el placer de tener uno de los veteranos, seguro que todavia funciona, en fin, altamente recomendado, aunque mi fluke (que era el mas barato cuando lo compre) ha aguantado hasta los errores fatales que sueles cometer cuando llevas muchas horas en el laboratorio sin comer ni dormir.

Ahora que estas estudiando debes entender que ya eres un profesional, por lo que necesitas herramientas profesionales que te duren muchos años y que sean confiables, hay muchos multimetros (o polimetros) que tienen muchas funciones y parecen muy practicos, pero no obtienes lecturas confiables, sobre todo cuando se les esta agotando la bateria.

El cautin o soldador es otra herramienta indispensable, y si puedes tener uno bueno es mejor, hace mas o menos 12 años tambien compre un weller americano (azul claro) de 25 vatios, desde entonces no he tenido problemas, ni cambiar la punta, una vez estuve como 6 meses fuera del laboratorio y al regresar me percate que el cautin estaba prendido (negro carbonizado), solo lo limpie y todavia funciona muy bien, he comprado otros para otros lugares, pero tienen un tiempo de vida util muy corto.

En fin, herramienta de calidad es durable, confiable, te facilitan el trabajo, la calidad del trabajo es superior, vale la pena la inversion


----------



## hugo555 (Abr 3, 2010)

Que tal rash..estuve mirando los circuitos que enviaste.Estan rebueno. Te comento que arme el medidor de esr y funciona de maravillas..quisiera pedirte si tienes el circuito para armar un probador de capacitores ceramicos ya que como otros circuitos, nos son de mucha necesidad a la hora de reparar ciertos bichos electronicos.Desde ya te estoy agradecido.Saludos


----------



## rash (Abr 3, 2010)

hola en el mensaje nº 26 hay un medidor RLC, a lo mejor te sirve..

Adjunto un capacímetro, aunque un poco más complicado...

Saludos


----------



## hugo555 (Abr 3, 2010)

Gracias Rash,pero te cuento que yan solo puedo ver tan solo una hoja del archivo porque aparece algo de Foxit Reader diciendo que encontro un problema en el archivo.Se ve que este capacimetro es algo bastante bueno.Tratare de ver mas luego..Gracias Rash


----------



## DANDY (Abr 3, 2010)

ese capacimetro se ve genial pero le cambiaria la etapa de visualizacion por una de displays 7 segmentos con icl7107


----------



## friends (Abr 7, 2010)

Buen post. No dudo se complemente con este de Fogonazo. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/  saludos.


----------



## electroandres (May 19, 2010)

Gente que opinan de este frecuencimetro?
http://www.lw3ewz.com.ar/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=370
http://www.ik3oil.it/project_eng.htm


----------



## talante (Jun 10, 2010)

hola.soy nuevito aqui. pero las resistencias para cargar amplis las hacia con alambre de resistencia de estufa. buscaba la longitud necesaria con el ohmetro (elegía de 1000 o más vatios ) despues las bobinaba en forma antiinductiva. no se si soy claro


----------



## talante (Jun 17, 2010)

Bien. se ve que es genético de los uruguayos. aunque hace tiempo no trabajo en service de electronica ( me daba más la electricidad, y hay que comer) yo me fabriqué casi el 100% del instrumental y no me arrepiento. Ahora que estoy jubilado voy a rehacer mi taller para hobby.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2010)

Éste no es un instrumento , es una herramienta muuuuuuuy util.

Se llama calisuar para gas y en rigor se utiliza para calibrar picos de estufas , cocinas , etc. Vale monedas !
Idéntico a los que son para carburadores de moto

Es una herramienta MAGNÍFICA para limpiar y o agrandar perforaciones a la hora de hacer reparaciones y/o montajes.

Se las recomiendo .












Saludos !


----------



## Cacho (Jul 20, 2010)

Dosme, eso parece más un punzón o algo por el estilo. Y sí, debe ser barato.
Los calisuares (según los conozco yo) son más parecidos a estos y son bastaaaaaaaaaaante más caros.

¿Tengo los papeles cambiados o esos punzoncitos se llaman igual?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Dosme, eso parece más un punzón o algo por el estilo. Y sí, debe ser barato.
> Los calisuares (según los conozco yo) son más parecidos a estos y son bastaaaaaaaaaaante más caros.
> 
> ¿Tengo los papeles cambiados o esos punzoncitos se llaman igual?


 

Claro *Cacho* , son una especie de aguja afilada en sección triangular , con un manguito en el otro extremo para hacerlo rotar entre los dedos. Y como son para agrandar y calibrar "ujeros" se llaman calisuares . Tengo un juego de 3 unidades de 1 mm , 1,5 mm y 2 mm.

Los que vos me mostrás son calisuares para mecánica que son muchiiiiiiiiiiísimo mas costosos.

Éstos no tienen nada de presición y valen monedas , se compran en ferreterias , casas de sanitarios , etc.

Yo las uso continuamente.

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...=Buscar+con+Google&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


Saludos !


----------



## bramhs (Ago 21, 2010)

El múti que usaba hasta ahora, un Promax ha muerto, y me planteaba la adquisición de uno bueno con el fin de tenerlo conmigo muchos años y que aguante bien.

Básicamente lo utilizo para tareas cotidianas, reaprar/lecturas de circuitos, placas SMD, soldaduras de chips y reparación de consolas.. etc

Había pensado en un Fluke a pesar de sus precios, pero no estoy del todo seguro del modelo más conveniente, para este ámbito que describo ó aplicaciones.

En principio había pensado en el modelo *Fluke 179* por 210€. Pero dudo si la siguiente gama más avanzada, los "80 Series", en concreto el *Fluke 83V* puede merecer la pena por unos 80€ más. Ambos son "True-RMS".


Luego por otro lado me asaltan más dudas, si podría merecer la pena plantearse uno de mesa, ya que por el doble de precio, ofrecen más prestaciones y muchísima más precisión.
*8808A Digital Multimeter*

Alguien que tenga alguno de estos, que me pueda dar una orientación?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2010)

La elección depende en parte (O gran parte) de que tipo de trabajo realices, no es lo mismo trabajo de laboratorio que de campo, cualquier multímetro Fluke te dará un excelente funcionamiento por años, siempre que lo cuides.


----------



## bramhs (Ago 21, 2010)

Gracias; no sabría decirte para las tareas que comento, si pertenecerían bien a campo ó laboratorio, pues no tengo muy definido el concepto de ambos. Imagino que te refieres a la "escala" de trabajo en el que me voy a aplicar... como digo, comprobación, testeo de circuitería, pcbs, reworking en SMD.. etc. A nivel de electrónica de consumo, pcs, consolas, unidades de disco... etc


----------



## pandacba (Oct 11, 2010)

Aqui subo algo que les sera de utilidad.
Se trata de un probador de transistores que tiene las siguientes características:
**Prueba TR's en circuito*
**Prueba TR's sueltos*
**Indentifica polaridad*
**Indentifica los terminales *

Cuando no hay Tr bajo prueba ambos led parapadean alternativamente(enciende uno y se apaga el otro,) 
Cuando el TR esta en buenas condiciones parpadea el led correspondiente a la polaridad y el otro permanece apagado.
si esta abierto ambos parpadean
Si tiene fugas el otro led se ilumina levemente-

Se puede utilizar tres pinzas cocodrilos de las más chicas, pero mejor son las puntas tipo osciloscopio con el ganchito, sobre todo para probar en circuito


----------



## mendek (Oct 27, 2010)

@pandacba ¿estas seguro que es 100% funcional?, por que yo ya habia probado varios y sin exito


----------



## pandacba (Oct 28, 2010)

mendek dijo:


> @pandacba ¿estas seguro que es 100% funcional?, por que yo ya habia probado varios y sin exito



El princpio de funcionamiento hace que funcione perfecto. De no ser asi no lo hubiera posteado, de echo me lo regalo un ing. Profesor de la UCC en mis comienzos y nunca he tenido problemas.


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Nov 12, 2010)

unleased! dijo:


> Tengo aquí un pdf que encontré el otro día en internet donde se explica como armar un sencillo circuito para testear los transformadores de las fuentes smps y también puede valer perfectamente para los transformadores de los inverter de las TV planas. Para probarlo es necesario sacar el transformador de la placa. Aún no tuve tiempo de armarlo pero creo que a mas de uno le irá muy bién. Si a alguien le funciona correctamente en los flyback que avise.
> Saludos.


 

alguien sabe si este diseño funciona. otra duda es si el diodo led esta bien conectado.

saludos.


----------



## talante (Nov 12, 2010)

hace tiempo lo vi, y realmente, aparte del diodo invertido, nunca me convenció mucho (ojo, lo digo como pálpito, no sé porque). Lo que podés hacer es construirlo en una tableta de protoboard, es lo que voy hacer, porque los componentes son comunes y no muy caros, y en la plaqueta no se estropean. tengo mi laboratorio (que agrandado!!! mi tallercito ) en reparaciones (revoques pinturas etc) cuando esté operativo lo hago y escribo chau suerte


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2010)

El mayor problema que se le pesentan a los probadores de fly-backs sobre todo es el corto entre dos espiras contiguas no asi enre capas
Debido a ello hice lo siguiente arme un generador de 15625Hz y con un BUT11AF lo conecto via 12V si esta todo bien tengo que tener alta, si hay un  corto del tipo que sea no hay nada.
Otras meneas de chequear y es similar a la anterior en el propio chasis, desconectando el +b y aplicando 12V tiene que trabar sin apagarse y tener tensiones proporcionales, por otro lado el yugo se puede hacer lo siguiente, este esta constituido por dos bobinas cada una mide aprox 4.4ohms en un TV14/20/21"
Si hay problemas en espiras contiguas habra problemas de detectarlo pero si esta entre capas habra distintas medidas entre cada bobinado. Solo si se tiene un tester para muy bajos valores con mucha resolusión se puede ver, pero se pruede probar con el capachek que mide impedancia en AC a una frecuencia elevada, y alli si tienen que ver diferencias, y si no con un medidor de inductancias en el que ese problema tambien se verifica

Sabiendo el funcionamiento de lo que esta bajo prueba y sus carácteristicas podemos encontrar un problema ya que muchas veces se trata de interpretar de saber interpretar lo que un instrumento nos muestra muy similar a lo que sucece probando transitores con el medidor de diodos muchas veces deja duda porque el teste no dice ni malo ni bueno, la mayoria no sabe que mide ni que representa el vaor mostrado en el display y por lo tanto no puede interpretar si esta bueno o malo e incluso con el digital se le escapan a veces algunos, cosa que con el analógico no sucede lo  mismo.


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Nov 13, 2010)

tienes el diagrama del generador o puedes recomendarme uno. gracias por tus consejos.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2010)

Si, lo busco y lo subo, te comento que tampoco es crítico, podes hacer uno con el 555 y poner en la salida un BUT11AF o el 12 o incluso un mosfet, no es necesario que la frecuencia este justo justo entre 15Khz y 16Khz no hay problema. Incluso muchas veces lo he hecho con algun cI o placa de horizontal de algún TV viejo, todo sirve perfectamente. sobre todo los chasis viejos que venian en forma modular, plaqueta amiga y listo, lo unico que se necesita es alimentarlos con 12V ubicar la salid y colocarlo a tu TR el que puede estar montado en un pequeño disipador. Cuando todo este ok y veas que funciona y sirve puedes ponerlo en alguna caja y sacas los cables con clip cocodrilo uno sera de 12V y el otro del colectror del TR hacerca la punta de alta a cualquier otra pata debe saltar un pequeño arco si lo hace es porque esta bien si no es porque esta kapur!


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 13, 2010)

Ya se que tal, pero he leído todo el hilo y hecho en falta cosas básicas:
-Termoselladora y barritas termoadhesivas largas
-Un reloj, porque las horas pasan y te dan las 2 de la mañana por un rato
-Insoladora, plancha, ácido, revelador y demás productos para serigrafiar PCB's, acompañados por una impresora láser.
-Una buena cajonera o bandeja con separadores pra los componentes.
-Un juego de cocodrilos, jacks, bananas y demás conecctores.
-Una sonda de audio: se coge una punta de téster vieja, se le corta la banana y se le pone un RCA o jack según tu PA, y otro cable con una pinza que una las masas para buscar señal de audio.
-Tornillo de banco o trípode y lupa para sujetar los PCB.
-Taladradora y brocas surtidas.
-Conectores Fast-on
-Estantería, baúl o cajonera para guardar tripas o trastos.
-Toma de antena, teléfono y ethernet, además de megafonía si se tiene.
-Extintor


----------



## talante (Nov 13, 2010)

S.W.A.T. dijo:
			
		

> antes de preguntar ya lo habia armado en una protoboar y en una placa perforada sin obtener ningun buen resultado.a
> 
> si lo lo armaste y no funcionó, bien no sirve.                    http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/probador-fb.htm    Este circuito a su vez salío, creo original, en un libro reparación fuentes conmutadas, y decía que se podía probar trafos chopper, usando una sonda pico a pico para medir en el secundario. Te iba mandar un rar pero me taré y no pude ponerlo, pero con el circuito a la vista te vas a manejar. suerte,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 14, 2010)

Este es el ultimo "instrumento" que estoy armando . Es el *Proyecto 16 de ESP*, un milivoltímetro para audio. El circuito es muy simple de hacer, el probelma era conseguir un microamperímetro y un gabinete donde ponerlo....y revolviendo cosas viejas apareció un tester Hung-Chang que solo medía tensión y corriente...con todo lo demás roto (y no sé por quien). En fin...vino de perillas para armar este aparatejo, que todavía estoy ajustando y ya veo que voy a tener que blindarlo mejor   
Acá les dejo unas fotitos...
Las partes:


Por dentro (va pintando...):


Por fuera:


Y la gata que se quiere comer la cámara...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 14, 2010)

Perdón? donde va esa parte de la última foto..... ups un mínino!! jaja sera igual que el mio que insite en subirse en donde estoy trabajandoy se enjo porque no lo dejo....
Creo que tu gata queria salir en sociedad.... 

Habra que crear un lugar, "Mascotas de electrónicos" o "Las mascotas de los miembros

haber si te sive ezavalla, forra el interior de la caja del hung chang con papel aluminio y asegurate en algun punto de asegurar bien un cable a masa, lo ideal seri soldarle al aluminio un pequeño cable,

conseguite una vela, en donde planeas soldar que quede bien limpio, luego derreti el sebo de la vela que cubra bien la zona luego con el soldador dejalo que se caliente bien y recien de a poco agrega estaño hasta que te haga una semilla, luego lo dejas enfriar y veras que el estaño esta agarrado podes comprobalrlo con el multímetro y soldas alli un cablecito...

No es una cargada ni broma funciona, el tema es que el alumino al calentarse se oxida muy rápido lo que hace el cebo de la vela no dejar que entre en contacto con el oxigeno, proba con cualquie cosa de aluminio, tene que estar bien limipio y brillante

Por otro lado podes hacer una "caja" alrededor de la placa con lamiina de latón, es fácil de trabajar, tiene un color amarillo parecido al bronce, pero es mucho más barato, se consigue en las casas donde venden perfiles de aluminio, laminas de cobre, chapas de aluminio, bronce en barra y en lámina.
El latón tambien viene barras
No es caro podes comprar un pedazo sufiente, de espesor fino, lo único que te hara falta sera un tijera para chapa, cortas doblas presentas, se suelda perfectamente y tenes un buen apantallado

Bueno son solo algunas ideas que te pueden  o no ser útilles en este proyecto o tal vez en algún otrro

Feliicitaciones amigo, como siempre un ejemplo tus trabajos

A qiu alguno te dice y porque no digital? es más práctico más preciso etc etc

De echo los mV-Meters de audio son con aguja y una gran escala, de echo el mV-meter es un instrumento electrónico de alta impedancia. 
Un digital es incapaz de seguir las variaciones de una señal tan baja debido a las conversiones, por lo que no te da una medida en tiempo real, estaria atrasada, perderia parte de la info y los números se moverina tanto que seria incapaz de entederse nada

La aguja en ese sentido es más fiel y un pico se puede ver la aguja moverse, por esas y otras razones tambien muy importantes se siguen haciendo a aguja

Cuando lo tengas terminado y funcionando fotografialo  haciendo alguna medición


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 14, 2010)

Hola Panda!
Sip....la gata se quería llevar la cámara que estaba sobre mis piernas, y alcancé a manotearla antes de que la tirara al piso y le saque la foto mientras mordía la soga que permite sujetarla a la mano. La pobre gata tiene algo con las sogas y cables....se pone loca y se los quiere comer   

Por otra parte, te agradezco la recomendación del papel de aluminio, pero estaba por ponerle una hoja de lámina de cobre que encontré en casa, pero no es muy blanda...así que voy a tener que trabajar un poco. Si no lo logro...aplico tu consejo...

Saludos!


----------



## mendek (Mar 13, 2011)

no habra alguien que tenga un circuito para saber el voltaje al que trabaja un diodo zener??... facil de usar


----------



## pandacba (Mar 13, 2011)

Una de las formas más simples, de concocerl el valor de zener, empezar de cero y subir lentamente, la tensión mirar el tester, cuando ante un aumento de la fuete la tensioon se mantiene alli esta tu valor de zener


----------



## ls2k (Abr 14, 2011)

amigos, yo solo soy aficionado a la electrónica y me pregunto si los equipos que poseeo son buenos, tengo un inductometro uni-t y dos multimetros uni-t, uno auto rango y el otro no, ademas de un tester de tenaza también uni-t, los compre por el precio ya que era razonable, son buenos los uni-t?


----------



## talante (Abr 18, 2011)

ls2k dijo:


> amigos, yo solo soy aficionado a la electrónica y me pregunto si los equipos que poseeo son buenos, tengo un inducto.......
> Estimado amigo, no puedo sacarte la duda por que no conozco esa marca, pero siempre pensé (y comprobé en la practica) que profesional o aficionado una base teórica, saber lo que estás haciendo, ayuda y mucho. Bueno, te lo digo como forma de aliento, para que le des para delante


----------



## pandacba (Abr 22, 2011)

Son buenos, no son de alta gama pero es un muy buen producto adecuado para lo que tu necesitas, solo una cosa, hubiera sido mejor preguntar antes y comprar después, pero por fortuna no malgastaste tu dinero, tampoco tiene sentido pagar lo que vale un fluke, cuando con otro tendras el mismo desempeño y por menos precio, y si por mala praxis lo matas, no lo llorara como a un fluke....


----------



## ls2k (Abr 24, 2011)

gracias pandacba, ademas si tengo un fluke pero es viejito y anda de 10 jajaj pero ese es mi orgullo ya que fue el primero que tuve


----------



## claudemirsalsa (May 6, 2011)

Montagem carga resistiva, 4 ohms cada

Tubo de PVC mais cooler....

Tubo de PCV más cooler....

Outra vista, da carga resistiva

No he terminado el montaje, cuando se hace el plan paso


Não terminei a montagem, quando terminar passo plano


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2011)

claudemirsalsa dijo:


> Montagem carga resistiva, 4 ohms cada
> 
> Tubo de PVC mais cooler....
> 
> ...



"Dentro de las posibilidades", trata de escribir en castellano.


----------



## claudemirsalsa (May 7, 2011)

Sí, yo no hablo castellano, estaba usando el traductor de google, pero no estaba obteniendo buenos tradutação,

 ¿Podrías pegar la traducción de Google del portugués al español, y también dejar en portugués?

 'd estar violando alguna regla del foro?


 gracias ..

Claudemir.



Sim, não falo castellano, estava usando o tradutor google, mas a tradutação não estava ficando boa,

Poderia colar a traduçao do google do portugues para o espanhol, e deixar também em portugues?

Estaria quebrando alguma regra do forum?


obrigado..

Claudemir


----------



## rash (May 7, 2011)

Hola... este medidor de ESR es muy práctico si se dedican a reparar... se pueden medir el estado de los condensadores prácticamente sin desoldarlos del PCB....  se comprueban todos los condensadores de una fuente switching en pocos segundos....

saludos


----------



## rash (May 8, 2011)

Ok... por aquí esta el esquema:

http://www.neoteo.com/medidor-de-esr-esr-meter

PD: es prácticamente el mismo circuito que está en el primer mensaje del tema.

saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 25, 2011)

Bueno yo lo que encontre fue esto:
FRECUENCIMETRO


enlace principal:
http://www.sharatronica.com/frecuencimetro.html 


El frecuencimetro es un instrumento para medir cuantas veces se repite una señal en un determinado tiempo, parametro que es de suma importancia en los circuitos electronicos, el que se decribe a continuacion opera en un rango de 0 a 50 MHZ, puede medir señales con forma de onda cuadrada, senoidal, en ondas de tipo triangular el dispositivo tiene problemas por no contar con un circuito de gatillado, aunque para la mayoria de los casos nos servira. 
LECTURA DE LOS DISPLAY: Como solo se cuenta con 4 displays para visualizar la lectura, se ha adoptado una notacion de ingenieria para mostrar el resultado final. De esta manera los 3 primeros digitos mostraran un dato que debe ser elevado a la potencia de 10 indicada en el cuarto display, debido a esta distribucion, el display del exponente se ha ubicado a la derecha y separado de los 3 primeros dentro del circuito impreso. Por ejemplo, una lectura tipica seria 1,20 X 10 a a la tercera potencia, lo que equivale a 1.200 Hz 
Este es el esquematico de la tarjeta principal 



El pic 16f84a genera atravez de su puerto b los estados digitales para controlar los siete segmentos de cada display de leds, el catodo comun debe recibir un estado bajo para poder encender sus segmentos, esto se hace atravez de los transistores 2n3904 los que a su vez son controlados por los pines RA0 a RA3 en un tiempo de 70 mseg, en realidad solo hay un display encendido a la vez, pero por el efecto de persistencia de la retina del ojo humano, pareceria que todos estan encendidos a la vez. 
La señal de entrada se hace atravez del puerto RA4 y RB0 en serie con la resistencia R12 de 470 ohm, el osciladordel pic trabaja a 4mhz y llevado a tierra con dos condensadores C3 y C4 de 22pf 

El esquematico de la fuente. 

Esta fuente es extremadamente sencilla y facil de construir, utiliza el popular circuito integrado de tres pines 7805 el cual se encarga de regular la entrada de 9 a 12v a 5v para el funcionamiento del pic y los demas componentes, los condensadores eliminan el rizado y ruidos electricos, se puede usar un adaptador de voltage en la entrada que como minimo tenga 300 ma de corriente. 
Circuito impreso 

Posición de los componentes 

LISTA DE COMPONENTES 
1-Tarjeta de circuito impreso 
1-Microcontrolador pic 16f84a (programado) 
7-resistores de 220ohm (R1 A R7) 
4-resistores de 1kohm (R8 A R11) 
1-resistor de 470ohm(R12) 
4-displays de 7segmentos catodo comun 
1-Cristal de cuarzo de 4mhz. 
2-capacitores ceramicos de 22pf 
1-capacitor ceramico de 100 nf 
1-capacitor electrolitico de 100ufX16v 
1-Base para el integrado de 18 pines. 
4-transistores 2n3904. 
1-regulador 7805 
1-adaptador de voltage de 9 a 12v dc 
1-chasis (opcional) 

Circuitos que lo componen 

Prueba de un xt cristal 

.aspecto de los controles cuando no se mide ninguna señal

tambien esta este otro : Reactivador de TRC
http://www.sharatronica.com/reactivador_de_trc.html


----------



## Limbo (Ago 1, 2011)

Buenas,

Un amigo me da un patch panel pero no se si le dare utilidad en el taller.. ¿Alguien lo utliza?
He pensado en poner difentes voltajes en cada salida, el mp3 como inyector de señal, un ampli de 7w para hacer pruebas... ¿se os ocurre algo mas?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## protomedicato (Ago 4, 2011)

hola yo tengo el AOYUE INT768 lo compre recién pero no estoy seguro de usarlo, lo compre para arreglar una placa madre de un ordenador portátil HP. lo que no se es cuantos grados debo usar ni como montar la estación la que yo creía que me vendría con un manual completo pero solo viene con un manual con cinco hojas todo es en ingles y solo habla de sus atributos técnicos. desde ya gracias


----------



## Kalamarus (Ago 24, 2011)

Hey Limbo, aun tienes ese patch panel? Yo solo los he usado para conectar cables de redes LAN...aunque supongo que pueden tener varias utilidades. Lo has probado? con un cable de pares puedes usar los pares para poder tener varias tensiones incluso audio, aunque no estoy seguro si es lo más recomendable. Avisame si lo pruevas y ya me contaras.
Un saludo!


----------



## Dano (Ago 24, 2011)

Una patchera de qué? de audio? de redes?


----------



## Limbo (Ago 25, 2011)

En principio se utilizaba para audio


----------



## Electronec (Ago 25, 2011)

Limbo dijo:
			
		

> En principio se utilizaba para audio



Hola Limbo, ¿ podrias subir una foto ? Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Insaniac (Sep 23, 2011)

ale1.0 dijo:


> "La dificultad que se presenta en una reparacion, es directamente proporcional a la necesidad de cobrar la misma!". " Si funciona bien ,pero te gustaria darle un toquecito, dejalo asi. Es inexorable, pero tratas de mejorarlo, y algo explota!"
> Son años...


Tenes mucha razon yo inclusibe sin saber .. abria el Familigame.. con solo 9 años ... decia... OHH tornillitos ... a*-*ver q*UE* hacen!! y PUMMM!! chau famili T_T

muy buena guia por *C*ierto


----------



## rash (Sep 30, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:
			
		

> Amigo, este circuito como funciona???? gracias
> 
> SALUDOS!!!




Hola, el funcionamiento es sencillo... el operacional ICL1 LF356 forma con sus componentes asociados un oscilador de aproximadamente 1 Hz... entonces cuando insertas el AO a probar en su zócalo correspondiente, los diodos led se deben encender de forma alternada si el AO está ok...

saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 30, 2011)

rash dijo:


> los diodos led se deben encender de forma alternada si el AO está ok...



 entonces si el operacional bajo prueba, al insertarlo los leds comienzan a parpadear asi como "luces de patrulla" o algo asi, esta en buenas condiciones???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Aqui subo algo que les sera de utilidad.
> Se trata de un probador de transistores que tiene las siguientes características:
> **Prueba TR's en circuito*
> **Prueba TR's sueltos*
> ...



estimado pandacba, no le falta la conexion de masa a ese 4027?
Ver el archivo adjunto 40921

e aqui su datashet


----------



## Ericktronik (Oct 7, 2011)

Aca estan los archivos del generador de funciones con 555
version del proteus:7.7 SP2

espero que quien lo monte me envie algunas fotografias para hacer el post dedicado.


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 22, 2011)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Bueno yo lo que encontre fue esto:
> FRECUENCIMETRO
> 
> 
> ...



Subo el sof del frecuencimetro sin clave


----------



## Quercus (Dic 31, 2011)

Posteo el circuito del PDF que posteo rash en el primer post a petición de introtuning, sobre el comprobador de transistores, yo llevo tiempo utilizándolo y es muy comodo sobre todo para los transistores pequeños, el PCB mide 4,41 x 3,9cm. hay una foto del circuito en mi perfil.
  Saludos

¡¡ FILIZ AÑO NUEVO A TODOS !!


----------



## Holas (Feb 1, 2012)

Yo no entiendo  , a dònde es que van los pines 3,9 y 12(van a negativo?) , y los pines 11 , y 16 , a dònde es que van? 
Los dos leds , no necesitan aunquesea 1 resistencia de 220ohm?.
Saludos , espero su respuesta...!

Me refiero , en el circuito de Pandacba


----------



## dmc (Feb 1, 2012)

Aunque ya hay varios circuitos medidores de transistores, les dejo uno que a mi, me sirvió particularmente bien, en la época en que armaba amplificadores, ya que permite identificar transistores con una ganancia (hfe) prácticamente igual o con hasta un 1% de diferencia. El pdf esta escaneado y pasado por Ocr para que sea más legible. Espero que alguien le sirva tanto como a mi.


----------



## dmc (Feb 1, 2012)

SERGIOD,me alegro que te guste, la verdad que este circuito me ayudó bastante a seleccionar transistores para hacer amplificadores. Te dejo otro que mide continuidad aunque este bajo tensión, no utiliza conmutadores o selectores (es algo así como "autorango"), estaba diseñado para uso en telefonía, pero soporta bien hasta 440v continua o alterna. Al que lo arme, por favor, tenga cuidado si trabaja con alta tensión (mas de 48v) ya que puede recibir descargas desagradables y/o hasta mortales. Sobra decir que no me hago responsable de ningún tipo de daño derivados de la construcción o uso del circuito. 
Realizamos, más de 350 unidades, en especial para bobinadores de motores y tableristas, no he tenido quejas, solo que, de entrada parece no muy útil, hasta que comienzas a trabajar con el.
No reemplaza al múltimetro pero es cómodo, sencillo y económico.


----------



## Holas (Feb 5, 2012)

Se... , bueno , comento que acabo de terminar el .pcb del diseño que hizo pandacba (de los transistores) , quisiera saber , si alguno , me puede explicar porqué Quercus  en el diseño que hizo puso para poner 3 tipos de transistores...
Que sería ? para TBJ , Mosfet y Fet?
Me podrían pasar el esquemático de como lo hizo? , porque en la hoja que subió , no entiendo como se le conecta el Mosfet , y FET.
Saludos....



Bueno , acá les dejo mi diseño... , no será el mejor... pero me conformo con ésto , porque odio los puentes en las plaquetas...
Si hay algún error , o algo comenten....

Saludos...


----------



## mendek (Abr 6, 2012)

Que tal foro, me gustaría compartir una herramienta que, hasta ahora creo no han publicado, puede servir bastante y ahorrarnos tiempo. Hablo de una agitadora para el cloruro ferrico. Ya que puede que no todos conozcan el programa para abrir estos archivos, les digo que los abren con proteus 7.7, en fin, también adjunto el .hex para que lo quemen en un PIC16F84A y unas cuantas fotos para que se guíen en el armado (bastante fácil).
Cualquier duda aquí estamos


----------



## Pelelalo (Abr 7, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> Posteo el circuito del PDF que posteo rash en el primer post a petición de introtuning, sobre el comprobador de transistores, yo llevo tiempo utilizándolo y es muy comodo sobre todo para los transistores pequeños, el PCB mide 4,41 x 3,9cm. hay una foto del circuito en mi perfil.
> Saludos
> 
> ¡¡ FILIZ AÑO NUEVO A TODOS !!



El comentario:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/598808/ _

Buena, veo que tiene hasta 3 combinaciones de conexión (E,C,B) dependiendo del transistor. Mi pregunta: ¿Es necesario estar seguro de la conexión del transistor o el circuito te permite identificar los terminales a base de probar hasta que una de esas 3 combinaciones te de "luz verde"???

Y otra pregunta: Cambiando el PCB, ¿podría usar un 4069 en lugar de un 4049? Por lo que he visto en los datasheet cambia los pines pero ambos son inversores.

Gracias.


----------



## Quercus (Abr 7, 2012)

Hola pelelao, Si el transistor esta bien, a base de probar…. damos con la autentica y se ilumina el diodo correspondiente, * no el verde*, los diodos deveran ser de dos colores diferentes y se iluminara el que corresponde según sea PNP  o  NPN. 
Mejor lee el PDF, ahí te explica como funciona 
En cuanto a sustituir el I.C. no te puedo ayudar, pero el circuito es muy fácil y económico,  puedes hacer uno  y probar. 
Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (Abr 8, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> Hola pelelao, Si el transistor esta bien a base de probar…. damos con la autentica y se ilumina el diodo correspondiente, * no el verde*, los diodos deveran ser de dos colores diferentes y se iluminara el que corresponde según sea PNP  o  NPN.
> Mejor lee el PDF, ahí te explica como funciona
> En cuanto a sustituir el I.C. no te puedo ayudar, pero el circuito es muy fácil y económico,  puedes hacer uno  y probar.
> Saludos



Si, con lo de "luz verde" me refería a encender el diodo correspondiente. Lo que no sabía es si podía probar hasta dar con la combinación de E,C,B correspondiente.

Ya andaba buscando las componentes para montarlo en placa board.

Gracias


----------



## mendek (Abr 8, 2012)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_hrX26Bn9UBk/SebDTyBtZEI/AAAAAAAAAXg/oX2AMZXO8Iw/s1600-h/probtransist.gif 
porbador de transistores
con ese me va de maravilla


----------



## talante (Abr 8, 2012)

mendek dijo:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_hrX26Bn9UBk/SebDTyBtZEI/AAAAAAAAAXg/oX2AMZXO8Iw/s1600-h/probtransist.gif
> porbador de transistores
> con ese me va de maravilla



Ta bueno, muy sencillo, me gustan los circuitos simples. Pero una pregunta, si tenés un corto, el led no prende igual? Porque en realidad tenés 2 diodos en serie, el led y el de la juntura en serie, si la juntura está en corto, como te dás cuenta? El led va encender


----------



## mendek (Abr 8, 2012)

los led's de abajo los puedes reemplazar por el 1N4001 y con transistores quemados los dos leds prenden o no prende ninguno


----------



## talante (Abr 8, 2012)

mendek dijo:


> los led's de abajo los puedes reemplazar por el 1N4001 y con transistores quemados los dos leds prenden o no prende ninguno



ta, pero cuando tenga tiempo lo voy a armar en el protoboard, me sigue sin quedar claro cuando hay una juntura en corto, no abierta, que pasa. Pero no te molestes, no le busco la vuelta pa complicarlo, me encantan los probadores simples, cuanto menos cosas, menos llaves, mejor. despues te cuento


----------



## ssyn (Abr 8, 2012)

Este es un probador de controles remotos o emisores infrarrojos, es muy bueno espero les sirva, el rar es el pcb hecho en eagle


----------



## Pelelalo (Abr 12, 2012)

Pelelalo dijo:


> El comentario:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/598808/ _
> 
> Buena, veo que tiene hasta 3 combinaciones de conexión (E,C,B) dependiendo del transistor. Mi pregunta: ¿Es necesario estar seguro de la conexión del transistor o el circuito te permite identificar los terminales a base de probar hasta que una de esas 3 combinaciones te de "luz verde"???
> 
> ...




Les paso mi EXPERIENCIA. Lo monté en protoboard (con la única modificación del 4069 por el 4049). Y me paso lo siguiente:

1. Transistor BC547. Lo conecte como lo conecte (EBC o CBE) se enciende luz verde.
2. Transistor BC557. Lo conecte como lo conecte (IDEM) se enciende luz roja.

Hasta aquí regular, ya que aunque detecta BIEN el tipo, no reconoce terminales, que era lo que andaba buscando. Esperaba que sólo se encendiera el Led correspondiente con la conexión correcta, no con cualquier. Aunque la tercera prueba ya me desanimo del todo:

3. Transistor BD135. Lo conecto de una forma -> Tipo N, lo conecto de otra -> Tipo P.

En definitiva, este circuito no me vale, porque lo que quiero es que detecte el tipo de transistor y el modo de conexión.


----------



## cmdreamer (Abr 21, 2012)

No sé ustedes, pero yo estaba pensando en una punta lógica, que me permita revisar los estados de los pines en los microcontroladores.

Lo menciono porque en clases de electrónica digital, cuando se llega a la programación de los microcontroladores, y se arman los circuitos en las protoboards, tarde o temprano nos encontramos con que un circuito no funciona como debe y debemos revisar los valores lógicos de las salidas y entradas en los microcontroladores...

Sé que hay de muchas marcas, pero no son nada baratas, vamos, no me dedico a esto de manera profesional, sino como hobby y como aprendiz de todo, pero sin duda me sería útil una punta lógica.

Alguien que conozca algún circuito sencillo y funcional, que no sea muy complicado de fabricar mediante transferencia térmica, compatible con TTL y CMOS?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 21, 2012)

usa el buscado del FORO

Hace clic aqui

Fíjate en el mensaje #18 que le sirvió el sencillo circuito que le brindo de *serpof*


----------



## talante (Abr 21, 2012)

cmdreamer dijo:


> No sé ustedes, pero yo estaba pensando en una punta lógica, que me permita revisar los estados de los pines en los microcontroladores.
> 
> Por lo que ví ya varios te mandaron algunos circuitos, pero si no te gustan, pone en un buscador (google por ejemplo) punta logica o sonda logica Hay una cantidad desde las más sencillas hasta algunas que creo que tenés que ser ingeniero de la nasa para hacerlas. pero ahí elegís.
> a veces busco por  "imagen" entonces ya ves el circuito y si te interesa cliqueas en la imagen y te lleva a la pagina. espero que tengas suerte, aunque las que te dieron en el foro tan buenas y sencillas. Otra cosa, vale para todos los circuitos,  que vienen con diseño de la plaqueta, yo los reviso muchas veces antes de hacerlos, alguna vez me di cuenta de un error de diseño cuando tenía todo terminado. Pero no hay nada como equivocarse para aprender más.


----------



## Pelelalo (Abr 21, 2012)

SSTC dijo:
			
		

> intenta ser mas claro, no te expláyaste mucho en el tester como a que te refieres con prestaciones



Perdonen. Lo que pretendo averiguar es la prestación adicional a una simple medida con el tester. Si yo quiero verificar el estado de ciertas salidas de un programa con el micro, pues voy con el tester y mido el voltaje en el pin concreto. Si ustedes hablan de implementar una punta de prueba, supongo que habrá algo especial que no entiendo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2012)

cmdreamer dijo:


> No sé ustedes, pero yo estaba pensando en una punta lógica, que me permita revisar los estados de los pines en los microcontroladores.
> 
> Lo menciono porque en clases de electrónica digital, cuando se llega a la programación de los microcontroladores, y se arman los circuitos en las protoboards, tarde o temprano nos encontramos con que un circuito no funciona como debe y debemos revisar los valores lógicos de las salidas y entradas en los microcontroladores...


Revisar los pines de un microcontrolador con punta lógica solo es válido si la frecuencia de operación de esos pines es inferior a 5 Hz, y aún así no vas a ver mucho mirando un solo pin, *por que en aplicaciones reales suelen actuar muchos pines simultáneamente*. Por eso es una mala idea usar una punta lógica para esa tarea....la herramienta apropiada es un analizador lógico (bastaaaaaante caro) o un osciloscopio digital con captura de canales digitales (suele valer sobre los U$S 800 los mas baratos), que si bien no tiene la potencia de un analizador lógico, al menos te va a permitir mirar la evolución de multiples señales simultáneamente.

Por otra parte, las puntas lógicas valen casi nada y como que no se justifica tomarse el trabajo de armar una por el precio y confiablidad de una comercial.


----------



## cmdreamer (Abr 21, 2012)

Gracias *SSTC*, poco después de hacer el comentario, me puse a hacer una búsqueda y me encontré varios temas con ese contenido, incluso algunos muy elaborados. Ese diagrama al que me remites de *serpof*, es sencillo a más no poder, ahora sólo quedará probarlo en una protoboard, para posteriormente hacerle una PCB.
*
talante*, muy buena tu idea, nunca pensé en buscar circuitos con base en una imágen, pero sin duda me será útil la recomendación, muchas gracias!

Ahora bien, lo de revisar los estados lógicos de un microcontrolador, es sobre todo para los de 24 pines o menos, sobre todo para aplicaciones de aprendizaje, como lo mencioné antes. Me es útil porque puedo explicar mejor cómo funciona el micro a los compañeros del curso o porqué un circuito que han armado no funciona ya sea por haber conectado incorrectamente los puertos o porque su programa está mal diseñado. Lo de utilizar un analizador lógico, lo veo ya para alguien de manera profesional y no como aprendiz, que es mi caso, pero gracias por el comentario *ezavalla*.

Les agradezco a todos su tiempo, un saludo!


----------



## Gerson strauss (May 11, 2012)

Yo encontre un sencillo generador de patrones de video, es a blanco y negro ... y gris. Aun asi debe servir para hacer varios ajustes como: ubicar el yugo, ajustar convergencia, pureza de color, desmagnetizar, enfoque etc.


----------



## SERGIOD (May 21, 2012)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Yo encontre un sencillo generador de patrones de video, es a blanco y negro ... y gris. Aun asi debe servir para hacer varios ajustes como: ubicar el yugo, ajustar convergencia, pureza de color, desmagnetizar, enfoque etc.



y se puede utilizar el 16f84a?, que modificaciones el el software


----------



## mcrven (May 21, 2012)

Jonhatan dijo:
			
		

> Pregunto, que tan necesario puede ser un osciloscopio en un taller de electronica? se justifica comprar un osciloscopio? porque la verdad no se mucho de su funcionamiento.. pero que todo se puede analizar o hacer con uno?
> 
> y que es mejor? un osciloscopio dijital o uno analogico?



Amigo Jonhatan, hoy día, mucho más que antes, el no tener un osciloscopio te conduce a caminar a ciegas por la circuitería de los aparatos. Todo, absolutamente todo el entorno de la electrónica actual está fundamentado en sistemas digitales que gobiernan o son gobernados por algún que otro circuito analógico.
Ya las cosas no están fundamentadas en tensiones y corrientes solamente, sino más bien en señales digitales o digitalizadas. Para saber qué ocurre en un aparato, debes poder analizar las señales, pulsos y combinaciones de estos, lo cual solo es posible utilizando un osciloscópio.
Por otro lado y, con algo de práctica, podrás utilizar el instrumento como un multitester pues, con él se mide corrientes, tensiones, transiciones de pulsos y frecuencias, se pueden analizar las formas de onda para determinar si están deformadas o correctas, en fin, es un instrumento universal. Claro está que, como todo, tiene limitaciones.

Se sugiere que sea de doble trazo, unos 40 MHz o más si es posible - según el bolsillo - , digital por las dimensiones y peso, en especial si debes utilizarlo en campo, de otra forma, un buen analógico va bien.

Y, por supuesto... hacerse de una práctica constante para obtener buenos resultados.

Te recuerdo: Es igual que las computadoras... BRUTO A MÁS NO PODER. No sabe nada de electrónica ni de electricidad, ni de lo otro tampoco. Por sí mismo es inerte, nada hace, nada dice.

Saludos:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 21, 2012)

Jonhatan dijo:
			
		

> y necesito un frecuencimetro si compro un osciloscopio?



El osciloscopio te facilita mucho la tarea en el taller cuando le agarres la mano no vas a precisar otro instrumento de medición porque con ese haces todo.Hay alguno muy economicos y buenos no es fuerza que te compre uno de ultima generación.

Saludos


----------



## Jonhatan (May 21, 2012)

gracias por aclararme bien el tema.! ya pedi uno digital de doble trazado de 60mhz.! recien entro al mudo de la electronica y gracias a sus consejos me animo.! ya que hay muchos que dicen que el osciloscopio es para juntar polvo nomas.. Muy agradecido.!





mcrven dijo:


> Amigo Jonhatan, hoy día, mucho más que antes, el no tener un osciloscopio te conduce a caminar a ciegas por la circuitería de los aparatos. Todo, absolutamente todo el entorno de la electrónica actual está fundamentado en sistemas digitales que gobiernan o son gobernados por algún que otro circuito analógico.
> Ya las cosas no están fundamentadas en tensiones y corrientes solamente, sino más bien en señales digitales o digitalizadas. Para saber qué ocurre en un aparato, debes poder analizar las señales, pulsos y combinaciones de estos, lo cual solo es posible utilizando un osciloscópio.
> Por otro lado y, con algo de práctica, podrás utilizar el instrumento como un multitester pues, con él se mide corrientes, tensiones, transiciones de pulsos y frecuencias, se pueden analizar las formas de onda para determinar si están deformadas o correctas, en fin, es un instrumento universal. Claro está que, como todo, tiene limitaciones.
> 
> ...




muchas gracias por ser tan claro.!  estaba empezando a creer que no necesitaba un osciloscopio.!   la mayoria me dice que un multimetro es lo unico..  gracias de nuevo.!


----------



## Gerson strauss (May 22, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> y se puede utilizar el 16f84a?, que modificaciones el el software



No se puede, porque el programa pasa de 1k de memoria. El 16f84 es de 1k y el 16f628 de 2k

Esta es la informacion al compilar el programa

Program Memory Words Used:  1219
Program Memory Words Free:   829


Errors   :     0
Warnings :     0 reported,     0 suppressed
Messages :   152 reported,     0 suppressed







> Te recuerdo: Es igual que las computadoras... BRUTO A MÁS NO PODER. No sabe nada de electrónica ni de electricidad, ni de lo otro tampoco. Por sí mismo es inerte, nada hace, nada dice.



Esto me recuerda a Cantinflas. Sin animo de ofender!!


----------



## Jonhatan (May 23, 2012)

aca dejo unos aportes, espero les sean utiles

espero sea util..



si alguien necesita algun material solo pidamelo, vere si consigo.


----------



## Jonhatan (May 23, 2012)

espero que sirva..


----------



## Jonhatan (May 24, 2012)

espero que le sirva este material.!


----------



## Pelelalo (May 30, 2012)

Bueno ahí va mi tester de semiconductores (después de desechar otros diseños para transistores) de la revista Elektor.


----------



## SERGIOD (May 30, 2012)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Bueno ahí va mi tester de semiconductores (después de desechar otros diseños para transistores) de la revista Elektor.



sube el pcb esta genial


----------



## Pelelalo (May 30, 2012)

Gracias por sus felicitaciones, aunque sólo me limité a montarlo. 

Toda la documentación es de la revista Elektor, pero he aquí un hilo donde tienen subido los ficheros e incluso rash propone otro con un atmega.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/analizador-semiconductores-67403/

Saludos y animense.


----------



## kardolo (Oct 13, 2012)

Muy buenas a tod@s, estoy pensado en adquirir una estacion aoyue mod INT2703A+
¿que me podeis decir?¿alguien la tiene?

Un empujoncito...

Gracias


----------



## talante (Dic 14, 2012)

Mañana voy a buscar un seguidor de señales para subir al foro, aunque no se le dío mucha importancia, cuando yo trabajaba me fué de gran utilidad. Eso si, es de características "vintage", a válvulas. 
Pero es con válvulas comunes y además es dificil de romper, o sea, admite muchos errores, antes de dañarse, ideal para principiantes y aficionados


----------



## talante (Dic 15, 2012)

Como ayer les dije, aquí va un seguidor o signal tracer, es un antiguo circuito valvular, pero lo usé durante muchos años y nunca me falló. Perdonen el dibujo a mano, pero es lo que hay.
Doy varias sustituciones para las válvulas, y, además los capacitores de entrada, del seguidor y la sonda deben ser de 500 voltios o más. Los demás acordes a las tensiones de funcionamiento
En la sonda olvidé poner que los 6 puntitos que aparecen a la salida es una inversora vista de abajo,, bipolar, para que la punta pueda tener un anclaje más firme.
Bueno, hasta pronto


----------



## talante (Dic 16, 2012)

Exacto, pero armándolo con cuidado, de evitar zumbidos y acoples, es una muy buena herramienta. Por ejemplo en TV, podía seguir el sincronismo vertical en el parlante, y el horizontal en el medidor de salida.Ni que decir de lo útil en audio o receptores.
Y cuando me cansaba de trabajar, enchufaba la guitarra y me distraía un rato, no era alta fidelidad, pero, bueno, me entretenía y despejaba para seguir en el trabajo


----------



## mcrven (Dic 16, 2012)

talante dijo:


> Exacto, pero armándolo con cuidado, de evitar zumbidos y acoples, es una muy buena herramienta. Por ejemplo en TV, podía seguir el sincronismo vertical en el parlante, y el horizontal en el medidor de salida.Ni que decir de lo útil en audio o receptores.
> Y cuando me cansaba de trabajar, enchufaba la guitarra y me distraía un rato, no era alta fidelidad, pero, bueno, me entretenía y despejaba para seguir en el trabajo



No es necesario que sea valvular. Un pequeño ampli integrado con un pre-ampli fet y listo.

Para el mío utilicé una tarjeta amplificadora de un reproductor de cassette desarmado, con un pre hecho con un TR de una radio de auto, más la sonda, por supuesto. Es muy útil cuando se debe revisar una radio o un ampli muertos.


----------



## talante (Dic 16, 2012)

Por supuesto mcrven, lo subí para mostrar un poco de electrónica antigua.
El que tengo en uso ahora está hecho con el audio de una radio de automovil y un pre, Cualquier amplificador sirve para el caso; en un tiempo usaba la sección de audio una radio Spica.
Lo bueno es que tiene una utilidad enorme en el banco de trabajo.


----------



## luisosito (Dic 17, 2012)

gracias por sus aportes yo quisiera aprender na repara tv pero no cuento con ,los medios les agradesere por un curso donde se expliquen bien donde hay que checar gracias


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 17, 2012)

tengo este librito, no aprendi con el pero no me gustan las televiciones asi que batallo con ellas y este libro me ha sacado de apuros, seria un buen comienso, de cualquier forma para aprender hay que buscar leer y analizar:




*         Libro: Curso Práctico De Televisión A Color Moderna: Funcionamiento Y Reparación.        *

*Autor: Leopoldo Parra Reynada*

*Editorial: Md Comunicación


*


----------



## talante (Dic 17, 2012)

luisosito dijo:


> gracias por sus aportes yo quisiera aprender na repara tv pero no cuento con ,los medios les agradesere por un curso donde se expliquen bien donde hay que checar gracias



Estimado amigo, espero no desilucionarte, pero para reparar un aparato receptor de televisión, hace falta algo más que saber donde "checar", que supongo querás decir comprobar.
Si alguien te ofrece un curso donde te diga si pasa esto, haga aquello, y si no esto otro; aunque te lo de gratis, te está robando.
Si te gusta la electrónica, y quieres aumentar tus conocimientos, puedes empezar por leer los tutoriales del foro   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/  y luego con esa base podrás buscar material en internet, que hay mucho y gratuito, para no dañar tu economía.
No hay fórmulas mágicas para convertirse en experto en pocos días.
Espero esto te sea útil, y sigas desarrollandote en esta hermosa profesión


----------



## gallocula (Mar 8, 2013)

Buenas!..Espero que este sea el hilo indicado, cualquier cosa corrijanme por favor.

Estoy por comprarme un osciloscopio y estoy entre estos 3:

Osciloscopio Digital 100MHz /1GSps - Rigol DS1102E:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-451429817-osciloscopio-digital-100mhz-1gss-usb-rigol-ds1102e-_JM_

Osciloscopio Digital 100MHz /1GSps - Owon SDS7102:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-450424037-osciloscopio-digital-owon-100-mhz-2-ch-pantalla-color-8-tft-_JM_

Oscoloscopio Digital 100Mhz/1Gsps - Uni-t UTD2102CE:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-449834061-osciloscopio-digital-100mhz-display-color-utd2102ce-_JM_

Priorizando la marca, obviamente elegiría el Uni-T, pero por un tema de prestaciones y  comodida tiraría mas para el Owon, es una marca bastante fantasma, pero por lo menos el distribuidor brinda 2 años de garantía. Las prestaciones y precios son muy similares.

Que opinan/aconsejan/recomiendan?.  
Muchas Gracias!.


----------



## talante (Mar 8, 2013)

galloculla, para mi sería una dificil decisión, si dejamos de lado el tema precio, optaría por el vendedor mejor calificado.
Personalmente me gusta el Rigol, por la base de tiempo retardada.Pero si el Owon tiene la misma prestación, su vendedor es el mejor calificado, y dá garantía...
Además, debes tener en cuenta cual se adapta más a tu línea de trabajo.
Lo dicho, es dificil decidir


----------



## jbh (Mar 23, 2013)

Hola, quiero comprar una fuente baratita y he visto estas dos en una tienda de mi ciudad.

/fuente-alimentacion-laboratorio-0-50v-3a

/fuente-de-alimentacion-analogic-ep-603-laboratoria-

Lo primero que voy a hacer con ellas es alimentar unos arrays de leds de 27,3 voltios. Supongo que eso no será un problema para la fuente analógica de 0-30 voltios no?

Sobre la clara diferencia entre ellas siendo una de lectura analógica y la otra digital. En principio según creo una analógica es mejor para observar perturbaciones y una digital da más precisión, pero claro, eso dependerá más de la calidad que de el hecho de ser analógicos o digitales no? Y por este precio supongo que no se puede pedir mucho.

Conocéis alguna de ellas? 

Ya se que dan pocas características pero parecen de esas fuentes que son clonicas y fabrican varias empresas...

O alguna otra recomendación en precio similar? 140 150€...


Gracias por su tiempo y un saludo.


----------



## Pelelalo (Sep 13, 2013)

Harto de soplar el soldador para que no se me viniera el humo, opté por construir la estractora que les muestro. Se la recomiendo. No huele nada a estaño y uno deja de ver dragones por el pasillo y cosas así.

Les paso el youtube.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 13, 2013)

lo de dragones en los pasillos no sè, pero esta bueno porque en cierta forma el humo del estaño es cancerígeno tanto plomo a los pulmones no es bueno  es una buena idea  

lo de las luces no es una buena idea te da de frente la luz de led y no se si te permite tener una buena visualización


----------



## miguelus (Sep 14, 2013)

Buenos días

Teóricamente y dependiendo de la composición del material que se emplee para la soldadura, normalmente 40Pb+60Sn,   y en otros casos 35PB+60Sn+5Ag, lo más peligroso sería el Plomo ya que es un metal pesado y se acumula en el organismo.

Una acumulación excesiva puede  de plomo puede producir “Saturnismo”…

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturnismo.

Aparte de esos vapore no podemos olvidar los productos de limpieza, p.e.  Alcoholes, Cetonas, Hace muchos años se utiliza el Freón como producto de limpieza, pero esto fue prohibido.

Pero…  ¿hay que ser alarmistas?

Os puedo contar que  trabajo en una Empresa dedicada a la Electrónica, hay un departamento de montaje de prototipos (la producción en serie es contratada a empresas especializadas).

En dicho departamento trabajan unas 20 mujeres, casi todas llevan trabajando como montadoras cerca de 50 años (empezaron con 14 años y muchas de ellas están a punto de jubilarse (65 años)

El trabajo de estas mujeres consiste, mayoritariamente, en soldar componentes y se pasan cerca de las 8 horas diarias soldando.

Todos los años, al personal de la Empresa, nos hacemos revisiones médicas específicas a nuestro puesto de trabajo. Dependiendo del puesto de trabajo estas revisiones pueden ser  voluntarias u obligatorias

En las personas que trabajan  con elementos tóxicos Jamás se ha detectado ningún caso de enfermedades relacionadas el uso de esos elementos.

Últimamente, desde hace 10 años más o menos, y por aquello de la “Ley de Prevención de Riesgos Laborales”  en todos los puestos de trabajo de soldadura con Estaño y para evitar la inhalación de estos vapores,  se han montado extractores de aire.

Creo que hacer en casa trabajos esporádicos de soldadura no entraña ningún riesgo. Hay muchos más riesgos “Caseros” en la utilización de los vapores de muchos productos de liempeza.

Pero siempre podemos prevenir y hacernos un extractor casero pero… el aire extraído ¿A dónde lo envíamos?... lo tendremos que canalizar hasta una salida al exterior en otro caso no será efectivo.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 14, 2013)

SSTC dijo:
			
		

> hola, habia un cucarachon MCxxxx  que tenia tres componente pasivos a su alrededor y se usaba para muchas mediciones es fácil de conseguir y económico... lo que es dificil que me acuerde el nombre del componente



Hola a todos, !saludos cordeales!, caro SSTC quizaz lo circuito integrado que tentas recordar sea lo "CA3162E" conversor A/D para  3 digitos pero el necessitas la ayuda de lo "CA3161E" que es un conversor BCD 8421 para 7 segmentos (lo display) lo qual puede sener canbiado sin problemas  por un "CD4511" que es mas conocido en lo mundo digital jajajajajajajajaja.  
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2013)

Si , el reemplazo es *casi *directo pero para el CD4511 hay que limitar la corriente de los leds 

Saludos !


----------



## hell_fish (Nov 2, 2013)

Carga artificial: 25 resistencias de 100R a 10W en paralelo para una R total de 4Ohm


----------



## talante (Nov 2, 2013)

Muy bueno!!! Además quedó muy prolijo, cosa que es importante


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hola amigos

leí con mucho interés las contribuciones a este hilo y reflexioné si podía agregar algo que pudiera ser de valor. Como los campos de la electrónica son tan diversos, ciertamente existen ciertas herramientas básicas que ya han sido presentadas. Mi campo es mas la electrónica digital e industrial, por lo que lleve años acumulando componentes, materiales y herramientas hasta llegar a un punto, donde me era mas fácil comprar algo nuevo a encontrar lo que sabía que tenía! la salud me ha dejado con pocos medios económicos, por lo cual el dedicarse a organizar mi taller electrónico se volvió de alta prioridad.







Vayamos por partes de lo que aquí ven mi mesa de trabajo electrónico.

Primero, no existen demasiados enchufes únicamente la falta de enchufes. Detras de la bolsa azul colgando a la izquierda tengo un listón de enchufes, en el centro arriba, esas cosas grises, mas enchufes y detras del PC a la izquierda mas enchufes.

Segundo, se requiere una fuente de alimentación electrica que me de los mas diversos voltajes de corriente continua. Para esto usé una fuente de alimentación para servidores vieja de 600W, la cual modifique para así tenerla disponible, aún cuando no tenga consumidor conectado. es lo oscuro arriba de los enchufes en el centro del mueble. Además uso un doblador de tensión capaz de proveer 10A a 24 VDC. Como todo esto tiene que estar bien accessible me construí el liston de alimentación, la gosa color aluminio debajo de los enchufes. las tensiones que allí tengo a disposición son:

24 VDC, 12 VDC, 5 VDC, 3,3 VDC, -5VDC, -12 VDC

Tengo pensado conseguirme una fuente de 48 VDC adicional, pues requiero de esta tensión tanto para mis experimentos con motores de paso, como para el cargador de las baterías LiFePO4 del modelo, donde vienen 12 células en serie de 16Ah.

Claro, no siempre se tienen cables con enchufes banana y además no quiero estar encendiendo y apagando la fuente de alimentación de PC. 






por eso me construí el dispositivo que ven sobre la mesa a la izquierda del osciloskopio. A la izquierda ven 5 conectores hembra verdes, después 4 switches y otros 5 conectores hembra amarillos. Así puedo conectar del listón de alimentación hasta 4 tensiones diferentes con cables que tengan conectores banana macho a ambos cabos y con los switches puedo conectar y desconectar las tensiones del circuito que esté trabajando. Muchas placas, ya por espacio, no tienen conectores banana, sino solo tales para conectar cables atornillandolos. Así de cada una de las 4 posibles tensiones de alimentación, se trata solo del polo positivo o negativo, pero no de la tierra, pongo a disposición 5 puntos a los cuales puedo atornillar cables, es el listón negro sobre el borde delantero del dispositivo. La mitad derecha de ese listón negro solo consiste de puntos para atornillar cables a tierra. Cuando no lo necesito, guardo el dispositivo en otro sitio y así puedo mantener la mesa despejada. orden es otro aspecto que ayuda a buen trabajo. A la derecha de la tabla que es la base del dispositivo pueden ver otra placa con enchufes banana hembra, uno rojo y uno negro, para tierra y el polo positivo. Al frente de estos 2 enchufes ven las cabezas de 2 tornillos M10. para que será? Pues bien, muchos cargadores de baterías suelen ser para ser conectadas a baterías de plomo de carros y así son alimentados usando tenazas. Pues bien, aquí las conecto!

A la derecha y a la izquierda del mueble pueden ver el espacio en el que estoy construyendo un estante para cajoncitos de tal tamaño, que por un lado sean to suficientemente altos para poder poner cualquier placa en ellos y por otro lado de tal tamaño que placas vírgenes en formato "europa" quepan. En suma a ambos lados habrá 20 cajas en las que espero poder organizar la multitud de placas que tengo y de poder encontrarlas con rápidez! Como estoy falto de medios económicos y como buen aficionado a los hobbies de electrónica y modelismo naval soy un "messi", un guardalo todo, los cajones los hago utilizando tablas de la rejilla de una cama vieja. En eso estoy.






A la izquierda del osciloscopio tengo un estantem para cajas de surtido electrónico en las que pongo aquellas cajas que esté necesitando en ese momento.






En mi vieja mesa de trabajo ahora puramente mecánico tengo otro estante para estas cajas, capaz de recibir 144 de estas cajas en la mitad superiory mas en la mitad inferior, ademas de surtidos de tornillos y similares. Como pueden apreciar también allí, enchufes y mas enchufes y una foto de su humilde servidor.

Debajo de la superficie de la mesa de trabajo electrónico estoy por realizar 2 niveles de cajones, para tener herramientas como pinzas etcétera a mi fácil alcanze y organizados. la estación de soldadura es una vieja estación "Weller" que compré al final de los años 70 y que aún cumple su obligaciones de forma perfecta.

A la izquierda de la mesa de trabajo estoy haciendo los trabajos preparativos para mas estantes y espacios donde poder poner cosas. estoy también reflexionando sobre un sistema de organización de la multitud de estantes y cajones usando o Excel o una base de datos. Así pienso que me será posible poder confirmar a la rápida que dispongo y en donde lo encuentro.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Nov 22, 2013)

Se me olvidaron 2 herramientas de producción casera que resultan muy útiles en un taller electrónico, pues facilitan el hacer placas propias y el poder soldar las componentes en empaques modernos, hechos con la idea de ser usados en modernos sistemas de producción!

Uno es el sistema para pasar circuitos a una placa.
















La unidad la construí con un bronceador para la cara comprado en ebay. Con un poco de paciencia se puede conseguir por solo 1.- Euro mas flete.











Estas 2 imágenes muestran como usando un horno para hacer pizzas, lo compré en Amazon por solo 35.- Euros es posible soldar cualquier componente sobre una placa. ven que he puesto el horno en una caja de material no inflamable para evitar causar un incendio en mi taller. En la foto aparece una placa a la cual soldé un controlador ARM de 100 pines a 0.5 mm de distancia. El resolver los retos que resultan para un ignorante como yo me costo casi un año estudiando, tratando de entender y experimentando.

Cada componente viene con un perfil de temperatura sobre tiempo que hay que cumplir para soldar esta componente sin dañarla. Primero es importante el mantener la componente en un medio de poca humedad. Lo ideal es mantener la componente en la bolsa protectora sellada. La razón es que humedad que pueda difundir a lo largo de los pines al interior del empaque, al calentar la componente en el horno la humedad se vaporiza y esto puede crear una tensión mecánica, que en mis tiempos en la industria de semiconductores lo llamábamos el efecto de "popcorn" o "palomitas de maíz"! El segundo peligro resultando de la humedad es el efecto corrosivo en el interior, lo que acorta el tiempo de vida.

La segunda temática que me costo intensos estudios, la compra de materiales inútiles y muchos experimentos está relacionada con el estaño para soldar. Recuerden, que si hacemos nuestras propias placas esta probablemente no tendrá el cuberto protector contra puentes de estaño, llamada en inglés "solder resist mask". 
Empecemos por hablar de la "pasta de estaño" que se requiere. esta pasta de estaño es lo que tenemos que aplicar a los pads, o superficies a las cuales se soldan los pines de la componente! Tengamos en mente las dimensiones físicas de estos pads! Hablo de pads que pueden ser para soldar a ellos pines que tengan una distancia de centro de pin a centro de pin de solo 0.4 mm! Para ello es importante comprar pasta de estaño con partículas en su interior bien pequeñas, la categoría es 6. existen algo similar a una jeringa, en inglés se llama "dispenser" y estos con agujas, donde recomendaría las del tipo para pasta de estaño 5. El diámetro interno es algo mas grande, pues las partículas en la pasta de estaño del tipo 5 son algo mas grandes, lo que fascilita la aplicación de la pasta y su dosificación. Yo uso una de "EFD", una empresa del grupo Nordson con el número del artículo PN: 7023622 HPDS - SCC HPD Dispenser. la pasta de estaño para tener una viscosidad adecuada para dosificar la cantidad de estaño aplicada al pad es de 40°C. Poner el dispenser cargado con la pasta de estaño en una bolsa plástica y en agua de 40°C hace esta labor fácil y permite volver a calentarlo si durante el proceso de aplicar estaño a 100 pads a 0.4 mm de distancia entre centro de pad y centro de pad el estaño se enfría y la viscosidad hace el proceso de aplicar mas difícil. Finalmente rateros entre los vendedores de pasta de estaño nos tratan de vender pasta de estaño que se licua a una temperatura mayor a la máxima permitida durante el proceso de soldado. estas pastas contienen menos plata lo que resulta en temperaturas de unos 280°C requerida, cuando nosotros necesitamos estaño que se licue a la menor temperatura posible.

Haciendo un experimento se puede ver que el color de la pasta se vuelve plata brillante cambiando del gris opaco que tiene antes, al disolverse la pasta de estaño. Fui incapaz de construir un circuito que decodificando un sensor de temperatura controlara de forma automática. en combinación con un microcontrolador, que el horno siguiera el perfil de temperatura de forma automática. Pero he podido comprobar, usando un multimetro con sensor de temperatura de hasta 250°C, que es absolutamente posible seguir el perfil de temperatura requerido de forma manual. El momento en el cual la pasta de estaño se disuelve se nota, como escribí arriba por el cambio de color de gris opaco a plata brillante. Cuando esto ocurre, esperar unos 5 a 10 segundos para que todo el estaño se disuelva. Después apagar el horno y abrir la puerta. así se logra un descenso de la temperatura que cumple con los requerimientos del perfil!

Como me estoy volviendo viejo y la diabetes me afecta la vista, el aplicar la pasta de estaño está dentro de los límites de mis abilidades. Pero el depositar el empaque en su posición de forma precisa y sin temblar está fuera de mis abilidades cuando por ejemplo se trata de un empaque de 10 pines a 0.4 mm de distancia entre centro y centro. Para eso me compre otra herramienta, una bomba de vacio. Con esta y un tubo plástico con una punta como se consigue de diversos proveedores para el manipuleo de componentes SMD junto con la mesa de coordenadas de un taladro o de una fresadora resulta maravillas. me armo un dispositivo que monto en la punta del taladro y que recibe el tubo plástico. Ahora la componente a depositar sobre los pads cuelga de la punta del tubo plástico. Girando la cabeza del taladro y moviendo la mesa de coordenadas, hasta para un medio ciego como yo, hace posible posicionar la componete a 1 o 2 milímetros por encima del estaño en los pads. Apagando la bomba de vacío la componente ahora cae sobre los pads de forma precisa.

Suena complicado, pero no lo es y el resultado es en extremo placentero.

He pensado en como poder soldar BGAs y similares con una matriz de pads y bolas como pines, pero por falta de tiempo, otra prioridad y también los costos lo he dejado en estudio. Para ello se usaría una matriz de LEDs infrarojos y sensor de temperatura para poder regular la temperatura de la placa con precisión bajo control de un microcontrolador. Por ahora esas componentes no las puedo trabajar.


----------



## HUKE02 (Feb 4, 2014)

Les escribo a todos para pedirles su opinión profesional, quiero comprar por amazon . com algún instrumento que me ayude a detectar si el componente funciona o no.

Para que se entienda mejor, quisiera que vieran la pag web y me digan que instrumento es recomendable tener para verificar los componentes mas comunes, un ejemplo el capacheck que se usa para revisar el funcionamiento de los Capacitores (pero este no aparece publicado en esa web) y si alguno de estos equipos puede revisar otro tipo de componente ademas de capacitores como los LT431 o otro tipo de componente que sea del tipo mas frecuente de ver me gustaría saberlo.

De ante mano agradezco cualquier comentario que hable o explique como construir el equipo, pero les comento que ese objetivo esta muy lejano de lograrlo ya que los componentes que pueda requerir aquí son difíciles de encontrarlos empezando por la placa para construir el circuito (ya la he buscado y no la hay hasta nuevo aviso, que tal).

Lo otro es que pudiera usar una protoboarb pero el gasto que are sera mayor que comprar el instrumento afuera. Por desgracia solo puedo hacer compras por amazon. ...


----------



## Gossu (Feb 4, 2014)

Hace poco que me inicie en esto de la electronica. Pero me gusta mucho y estoy aprendiendo mucho tambien, y estoy adquiriendo poco a poco instrumentos para poder experimentar con ellos. Cabe destacar, que no me dedico profesionalmente a esto.
Ahora le toca al generador de Señales, y mas adelante comprare un osciloscopio.

Por eso queria comprar un generador de señales que no sea muy basico, porque voy a ir aprendiendo y cada vez voy a querer cosas mejores, y no es plan de comprarme un generador cada 3 meses. Por cierto, tampoco busco uno de los que usa la NASA. 

Sobre 150-200€ estaria bien.

En fin, me preguntaba que generador de señales me recomendais, que pueda darme algo de juego.

Gracias.


----------



## tiago (Feb 6, 2014)

HUKE02 dijo:


> Les escribo a todos para pedirles su opinión profesional, quiero comprar por amazon . com algún instrumento que me ayude a detectar si el componente funciona o no.
> 
> Para que se entienda mejor, quisiera que vieran la pag web y me digan que instrumento es recomendable tener para verificar los componentes mas comunes, un ejemplo el capacheck que se usa para revisar el funcionamiento de los Capacitores (pero este no aparece publicado en esa web) y si alguno de estos equipos puede revisar otro tipo de componente ademas de capacitores como los LT431 o otro tipo de componente que sea del tipo mas frecuente de ver me gustaría saberlo.
> 
> ...



Consíguete un multímetro que mida capacidades y testee transistores. No hace falta mas.

Saludos.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 17, 2014)

Gossu, como te estas poniendo al día con las maravillas de la electrónica para uso personal, para que comprar un generador de señales? usa un microcontrolador y programarlo para crear el tipo de señal que gustes. Ese método es muchísimo mas económico, resulta en mas aprendizaje y te da un control total. Si esa placa con el controlador la haces montable en placas "madre" con zócalo a 2,54 mm de distancia entre pines, puedes usar una placa de huecos y crear la placa madre para todo tipo de variantes que creas requerir. Por ejemplo puedes poner MOSFETS en esta y permitir una alimentación de cualquier valor de tensión. Como ejemplo una tensión de 24 VDC y ya tienes un generador de señales que provee señales con la tensión que apliques. Si usas un regulador lineal variable, por hacerlo simple y sencillo, puedes decidir en todo momento que tensión debe tener la señal que generes regulando la tensión.
Ademas puedes usar resistencias para definir la característica del pulso, etcétera, etcétera.


----------



## Pepeitor1 (Abr 27, 2014)

Hola a todos.
Lo primero pedir disculpas si este tema no va aqui. Me ha parecido que este era el sitio.
Es simplemente para mostraros una pequeña base casera para sujetar componentes a la hora de soldar. Por si a alguien le puede servir.
Es muy simple pero muy util.
Materiales:
Tablero de 10 mm. (Las medidas como mas os interese)
1 o 2 Perchas de la ropa.
2 Tornillos metrica 10
Tuercas metrica 10 (Cantidad dependiendo de los "brazos que se quieran)
Arandelas.
Pinzas de cocodrilo. (Cantidad dependiendo de los "brazos que se quieran)

Y como una foto vale mas que mil palabras, ahi van....


 





 



Como veis, el montaje es muy simple. Por la parte de abajo tiene unas pequeñas "patas" para librar la cabeza de los tornillos.
Se puede regular a lo largo, ancho y alto. El hierro de las perchas se dobla mas o menos facil y es bastante rigido como para sujetar los compnentes sin moverse.
Se pueden añadir tantos brazos como se quiera, por ejemplo para una luz, una lupa o lo que sea.
Una de las pinzas se puede girar para facilitar la sujecion de algun componente. (Foto4) Me falta hacer otra igual para el otro lado 
Parece que lo estoy vendiendo 
Logicamente se puede mejorar, pero de momento hace su funcion. 
Bueno, pues eso es lo que os queria enseñar. Espero que le pueda ser util a alguien.
Un saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 12, 2014)

dejo un comprobador de operacionales
Ver el archivo adjunto 112045


----------



## Alexander Castellanos (Jul 1, 2014)

buenas tengo una duda sobre un comprobador de condensadores electrolíticos para un circuito de tv este consiste en un circuito con una fuente independiente con dos cables una punta se coloca a masa y la otra punta sobre el condensador a probar que al encender la luz con poca intensidad quiere decir que el condensador esta malo si enciende con mucha intensidad esta bueno esta prueba se hace con el tv encendido mi pregunta es que e buscado y no consigo como construirlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2014)

Buscalo como Capacheck.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 1, 2014)

El link adjunto te lleva a un probador de ESR:

http://kripton2035.free.fr/Resources/poptronix%20ESR%20Capacitor%20Tester.pdf

Es de construcción bastante simple y no requiere mayores ajustes.

En la siguiente página una ejecución del mismo circuito con texto en español e instrucciones detalladas:

http://www.neoteo.com/medidor-de-esr-esr-meter/

Suerte:

P.D.: Sí es posible probar la ESR de los capacitores "IN CIRCUIT" pero no energizados y, en la mayoría de los casos, es necesario desmontar el capacitor dudoso.


----------



## Alexander Castellanos (Jul 3, 2014)

gracias por responder llevare acabo el proyecto del capachek otra pregunta este circuito  http://serverpruebas.com.ar/montajes2/nota56.htm    me servirá también para el proposito de probar condensadores sin desmontar


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ago 23, 2014)

Hola!

Les dejo este circuito que probé y funciona muy bien!

Probador de diodos Zener:

Este simple circuito les permitirá saber el voltaje de un diodo zener que no tenga alguna referencia coherente o que tenga el código borrado. También nos permite comprobar su estado, ya sea en corto o abierto. También podremos usarlo para diodos comunes como los 1N4148 o los de la serie 1N4000 por ejemplo.



El trafo lo hacen con un trocito de ferrita que tengan arrumbada en sus almacenes, en la imagen pide 40 vueltas y 200 vueltas, pero pueden hacerle como yo, medio metro para el bobinado pequeño y uno o dos metros para el bobinado grande.

Cuando no haya diodo zener bajo prueba, el led debe encender con intensidad y en el positivo del capacitor de 1uF deben haber por lo menos 60V.

Recomiendo el transistor MPSA42 que es NPN de 300V. El capacitor de 1uF que sea de 100V.

De acuerdo a la calidad de bobinado de su trafo, obtendrán un voltaje comprendido entre 40 y 70V, pudiendo probar diodos de hasta 5V menos que el máximo voltaje que genere el trafo.

Probando diodos zener:

Para comprobar los diodos, conecten el diodo como se ve en la imagen y a continuación conecten un voltímetro en paralelo con el diodo. Si el diodo está OK, el voltímetro les indicará el voltaje zener del diodo bajo prueba.
Si el voltaje no varía (previamente debimos medir el voltaje en el positivo del capacitor de 1uF), entonces está abierto o puede ser de un voltaje mayor al que puede generar el trafo. Si medimos 0V, el diodo está en corto.

Probando diodos comunes:

Para comprobar otros diodos, conecten el diodo como se ve en la imagen y a continuación conecten un voltímetro en paralelo con el diodo. Si el diodo está OK, el voltímetro les indicará el voltaje que medimos en el positivo del capacitor de 1uF.
Si el voltaje cae a cero voltios, el diodo está en corto.
Ahora conectamos el diodo al revés (con el cátodo a GND)y si el diodo está OK, deberemos medir unos 0.6/0.7V.
Si el diodo está abierto, medirá el voltaje que medimos en el positivo del capacitor de 1uF.

No hace falta explicar si está en corto, conectado en sentido inverso y directo debe marcar 0V.

El probador en sí es sólo para diodos zener, pero puede probarnos el estado de los diodos switching, rectificadores o de propósito general.

Espero les sirva. NO es automático, pero es fácil de usar 

Salu2!!


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 17, 2014)

Esta semana, me he comprado el capacímetro que se ve a continuación.





Para los que son de Argentina, Capital federal o Gba. me parece una oportunidad.
No es que sea de marca o de gran calidad, tampoco que no lo sea, (no estoy apto para calificarlo), pero antes no tenía con que medir capacitores, y ahora si.
Por ese precio $ 346,93 (menos de 26 obamas paralelos) creo que se puede aprovechar, otros similares, arrancan desde más del doble(en precio).

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-524705641-capacimetro-digital-cm9601a-probador-de-capacitores-_JM_


----------



## electro77 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hola. busco una buena estación de soldadura en relación calidad/precio

Tanto como la más barata no, pero si de las más baratas

No estoy nada dentro de este mundillo, así que os pregunto a vosotros. ¿comprarlo por internet mejor?

saludos.


----------



## electro77 (Nov 10, 2014)

¿cuales son las tiendas online mas populares de electronica?

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 10, 2014)

electro77 dijo:


> ¿cuales son las tiendas online mas populares de electronica?
> 
> saludos.



http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#espana


----------



## tiago (Nov 10, 2014)

electro77 dijo:


> Hola. busco una buena estación de soldadura en relación calidad/precio
> 
> Tanto como la más barata no, pero si de las más baratas
> 
> ...



¿Necesitas aire caliente o solamente de soldador?

Saludos.


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (May 6, 2015)

alguien sabe si Fluke tiene un instrumento que mida capacidad y e inductancia?....... aaah y conocen alguna bueena marca de algun generador de señales? que no sea chino


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 6, 2015)

Gustavo.gmb dijo:


> alguien sabe si Fluke tiene un instrumento que mida capacidad y e inductancia?....... aaah y conocen alguna bueena marca de algun generador de señales? que no sea chino



no, incluso yo solo lo conozco como fabricante de cautin


----------



## yosimiro (May 6, 2015)

Y de multímetros.

PD: Yo tengo un multímetro chino  DT830B, hace al menos 7 años, y solo tengo errores, cuando comienza a fallar la batería.
En cuanto a capacidad, tengo un capacímetro (también chino) que mide hasta 20mf(20000µf), y me salió bastante barato.

¿Qué quiero decir con esto?...
Que si tienes un multímetro que cumpla la función de capacímetro, no abarcará un gran rango, en cambio por separado, puedes tener 2 instrumentos económicos, y el capacímetro será mejor, que la función extra en el "tester".


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (May 6, 2015)

lo que pasa es que estoy tratando de comprarme equipos de buena marca, un osciloscopio de Rigol que me recomendaron que esta buenisimo, un multimetro de Fluke, perooo ahora no se si esa misma marca tiene inductometros y capacimetros........ y no se nada al respecto de buenas marcas de generadores de funciones (señales)


----------



## Bleny (May 7, 2015)

Me quiero compra un solador de aire caliente para smd he mirado uno en aliexpres bastante económico el GJ8018LCDhttp://www.aliexpress.com/item/Blue-220V-450-Degrees-Celsius-450W-LCD-Soldering-Iron-Station-Hot-Air-ICs-SMD-Desolder-For/32260817909.html , yo lo quiero para alguna reparación de aficionado, pero no se que tal sera, alguien que lo tenga o lo haya probado,servirá por ejemplo para sacar una gpu de una gráfica

Otra duda, que es mejor esa o esta estación http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Blower-Hot-Air-Gun-Heat-Gun-220V-858D-SMD-Hot-Air-Rework-Station/1777797009.html  lo malo es que sube de precio pero vale la pena la subida de precio o es lo mismo 

*[Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos]*​


----------



## tiago (May 7, 2015)

Te recomiendo que compres una por bomba de diafragma en lugar de las impulsadas por ventilador.
Mira en Ebay.es. Las tienes con soldador y todo, vienen de Alemania por 70 - 80 €.

Saludos.


----------



## Bleny (May 7, 2015)

Sale demasiado caro, me gustaría pero no me lo puedo permitir


----------



## tiago (May 7, 2015)

Pues en tal caso no sé que decirte. Si te sirve de orientación, un amigo tiene una del modelo mas grande y lleva pasados cuatro años con ella sin problema alguno usándola a diario. También, las resistencias que llevan para dar calor son estandar y puedes obtener repuestos con facilidad.  

 La que es de una sola pieza dá la impresión de que el tubo es mas estrecho y rarito para una posible reposición de resistencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Bleny (May 7, 2015)

Yo creo que lo bueno del 858D es que tendrá menos peso, y que los componentes electrónicos no sufrirán tanto por el calor al estar en una estación, lo que dices de los recambios parece también mas fácil de encontrar, intentare pillarme ese si no el mas barato


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2015)

Gustavo si queres saber, los instrumentos que tiene FLUKE, entra a su página Web
http://www.fluke.com/fluke/ares/home/default
Hameg también es una buena marca
Tu rigol básicamente es HP, que también fábrica generadores de señales
Yo tengo un LCR Chino y no tiene nada que envidiarle a otros
http://www.hameg.es/
Rigol es bueno pero es segunda marca
Esta marca es el top en osciloscopios
http://www.tek.com/


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (May 8, 2015)

pandacba gracias por tus concejos, si sabia que tektronix es la mejor marca, peeero es demasiado caro, me quedo con Rigol, aunque no sabia que era de HP  , voy averiguar entonces sobre los generadores de señales de esa misma marca, saludos


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 13, 2015)

@Bleny: Para componentes SMD haste un horno de reflow como lo describo mas arriba usando un horno para pizzas que se consiguen muy baratos en ebay por ejemplo! Eso en combinación con pasta para soldar es ideal para soldar componentes SMD! Pero ojo, la pasta de soldar tiene que ser una que realmente se derrita dentro del margen que requieres y que está especificado en la hoja de datos de las componentes. Para ello tiene que tener un alto contenido de plata por lo que ofertas baratas no cumplen esos requisitos. También es importante que la pasta de soldadura no sea muy vieja, pues entonces tampoco se comportará de forma adecuada. Otro detallito: Al aplicar la pasta a los pads sobre los cuales was a soldar la componente SMD la pasta debe tener una temperatura de mas o menos 40° centígrados. A esa temperatura la pasta es mas líquida y por lo tanto mas facil de dosificar! En el mercado existen jeringas especiales para aplicar la pasta de soldadura que viene en cartuchos correspondientes! Poniendo esos cartuchas en una bolsa de plástico y depositandolo en una olla con agua a 40° C hace facil el poner la pasta a la temperatura correcta.

Finalmente una recomendación! Cuando tengas la pasta pon una prueba sobre una superficie cobre de una placa y ponla en el horno. Al momento de derretirse el color cambia de un gris opaco a un plateado brillante. Así conoces tu horno y usando un multimetro con sensor de temperatura adecuado sabras que indica el instrumento al derretirse tu pasta!

Como el tiempo crítico al soldar por el método reflow, el perfil de temperatura sobre tiempo se encuentra en las hojas de datos es aquel tiempo cuando la temperatura pasa de cierto nivel, las componentes especifican un tiempo máximo permitido, la temperatura debe aumentar en el horno lo suficientemente rápido para que alcances la temperatura donde la pasta se derrite. Yo lo hago al ojo tal cual lo describo. después de que vea el cambio del color de la pasta espero unos segundos para estar seguro que toda las pasta se halla derretido, apago el horno y abro la puerta, así la temperatura cae dentro del límite de tiempo especificado en el perfii de temperatura para el reflow.


----------



## KatOz (May 29, 2015)

Hola a todos.
Estaba pensando en hacerme a un osciloscopio, y buscando por internet encontré este osciloscopio usb.

hantek. com/en/ProductDetail_153. html
(quitar los asteriscos)

Mi pregunta es:
¿La marca es buena y recomendada?¿Es mejor un osciloscopio normal o no hay problema con el USB? ¿Cuál me podrían recomendar que no sea demasiado costoso, pero que salga bueno?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 29, 2015)

KatOz dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Estaba pensando en hacerme a un osciloscopio, y buscando por internet encontré este osciloscopio usb.
> 
> hantek. com/en/ProductDetail_153. html
> ...



deberias ver la característica para saber si tu maquina es compatible con ese equipamiento, pero asi a simple vista esta bueno, hay que buscar usuarios que hayan pasado experiencia en su uso


----------



## lhidal28 (Ago 20, 2015)

Quiero comprar varios instrumentos para uso en reparaciones electronica.  En este sentido quieira que me ayudaran con sus opiniones en base a sus experiencias considerando la posibilidad de un ahorro en cuanto sea posible sin sacrificar la calidad.
Cual de estos capacimetros me recomiendan? 
UNI-T UT603 Digital Handheld LCD Inductance Capacitance Meter (*)
YF-150 Capacitance Meter 
B&K Precision 810C Compact Capacitance Meter 
Tambien tengo en mi lista para escoger uno de estos:

Weller WLC100 40-Watt Soldering Station
Weller WP35 35-Watt Professional Soldering Iron 

Hakko Dial type temperature limiting soldering iron FX600(*)

y que opinan de este juguetico valdra la pena?

Yosoo GM328 LCD Display Transistor Tester ESR Meter Cymometer Square Wave Generator
Todos son productos de AMAZON y como se imaginaran soy un apacionado a la electronica, pero no tengo grandes conocimientos mas si mucha disposicion al tema el cual  estudio un poco casi a diario.... Nota. Me inclino por los que tienen marca de asterisco


----------



## pandacba (Ago 21, 2015)

B&K
Unit
YF
Los tres son buenos, y hay que tener precauciones como descargar electrolíticos antes de medir, las estaciones son muy buenas depende de que quieras hacer es decir hay muchas ramas habria que ver cual has elegido, por otro lado siempre es útil tener varios soldadores, como por ejemplo los tipos portables que traen un capuchon para la punta y calefactor para su traslado, otro de entre 60 y 100W para posibles soldaduras a chasis u otros tipos que requieren de estas potencias, como la soldadur de terminales para cables, etc etc. Obvio es una opinión personal y cuestión de gustos


----------



## lhidal28 (Ago 21, 2015)

Bueno me decidiré por el unir ut 603... Creo que pediré el cautin hakko... espero que este último sea duradero. Y por ultimo que opinan del probador de transistores chino que coloque al final de mi consulta...


----------



## miguelus (Ago 22, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Como bien te comenta pandcaba, son elecciones muy personales.

Si estás empezando con esto de Electrónica te comento mi opinión.

Gástate el dinero en cosas útiles, por ejemplo, un Buen Polímetro, los hay que, aparte de medir Resistencias, Voltajes, Intensidades etc., también miden  Condensadores, Transistores.

No quiero decir que un Tester de Transistores no sea una cosa útil, en mi vida profesional (casi 50 años) jamás he utilizado ni he necesitado un instrumento dedicado a este fin, ten en cuenta que muchos Tester también tienen esta posibilidad.

El medidor de Bobinas, lo usarás una o ninguna vez, en este foro hay varios medidores de L/C que funcionan muy bien, están diseñados en torno a un PIC, utiliza el buscador.

Para medir la mayoría de las bobinas, lo mejor es hacerlo por software, bájate el programa "Mini Ring Core Calculator" será un gran aliado, es gratuito.

Si quieres introducirte más afondo en el Audio, bájate el programa  "FilterPro Desktop" es de la casa Texas instrument, igualmente gratuito, con el podrás diseñar todo tipo de Filtros Pasa Altos, Pasa Bajos, Pasa Bando, Notch...

Un Generador de Audio sería un buen aliado para tu "Laboratorio" lo puedes encontrar por muy poco dinero, incluso los hay que funcionan por Software (son gratuitos),  solo necesitarás un PC.

También puedes intentar hacerte con un Osciloscopio, esto será indispensable si pretendes trabajar con señales de Audio

Ten en cuenta que uno de los elemento más necesarios es el Soldador, uno barato, a la larga será caro.

Si puedes gastar un poco de dinero, yo te recomiendo un Weller, es algo caro pero tendrás Soldador para muchos años, tienen las Puntas recambiables, por lo que podrás cambiarlas según las necesidades, tendrás comprar varias de ellas de distinto grosor.

Tienes que valorar, si lo que pretendes es enfocar tu actividad a lo Profesional o a lo simplemente diversión, en el primer caso será algo de mucha responsabilidad, por lo que todo tendrá que ser de buena calidad, si es por diversión, mucho instrumental te lo puedes hacer tu mismo.

Gastar dinero en un buen juego de herramientas, será una buena inversión.

Deseo que disfrutes con tu afición

Sal U2


----------



## lhidal28 (Ago 24, 2015)

Encontre este multimetro con capacimetro y en algun  tutorial de este foro  recomiendan multimetros UNIT. Que opinan¿
Ahora pregunto porque si es el mismo multimetro aparece con diferentes precios... o acaso no son iguales?
¿Que significan esas marcas que estan antes de la palabra UNIT.? Todos son de la pagina de Amazon...


UNI-T UT139C True RMS 2.6" LCD Digital Multimeters Electrical Handheld Tester Multimetro LCR Meter Ammeter Multitester
by UNI-T $68.70

Signstek UNI-T UT139C True RMS Digital Multimeters
by Signstek $47.99 

TOMTOP UNI-T UT139C True RMS Digital Multimeters
by TOMTOP  $59.99

OBOSS UNI-T UT139C True RMS Digital Multimeters

$77.25
Kingzer UNI-T UT139C True RMS Digital Multimeters
by KINGZER $103.98



Generic UNI-T UT139C True RMS Digital Multimeters
by Generic
$57.99


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Nov 7, 2015)

Alguien armó el medidor de ESR que está en las primeras páginas? Porque lo acabo de armar y ni mosquea...


----------



## J2C (Nov 8, 2015)

.


 Alvaro

 A cual de ellos te refieres ???, se mas explicito indicando al menos el número de post del que has armado y no te funciono.


 Se de varios foristas que han armado alguno de los esquemas y les ha funcionado perfectamente.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## pandacba (Nov 8, 2015)

El forista ya fue explícito dijo el medidor esr de la primera pág del post, y en la primera solo hay un post que contiene un esr meter y es el post número 6

Lo que significa JuanKa que el tuyo y el mio deberían ser eliminados por los moderadores


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Nov 9, 2015)

Gracias Juanka. Como dice pandacba, me refiero al del post #06. No entiendo lo que dice acerca de que los otros post con medidores ESR deberían ser eliminados por los moderadores, si fue un chiste se quedó en el intento y no me hace ninguna gracia. De todos modos, ya estoy acostumbrado a las ironías de algunos foristas.
Si alguien pudo armar el medidor del post #06, y hacerlo funcionar, por favor, avise. Creo que el problema radica en la "masa ficticia" porque ni siquiera el LED enciende.
Lo armé en una plaqueta experimental y con los componentes indicados.
Gracias desde ya.


----------



## J2C (Nov 9, 2015)

.


Alvaro

Debes tener algún error de montaje en la plaqueta experimental ó algún componente malo.



Ese esquema de Rash anda y *muy bien*, si lees todo el thread podrás ver en el post #97 que Rash confirma haberlo copiado de Neoteo donde lo había presentado Mario Sacco.

Incluso en Neoteo ponen el *link original* del mismo. Por otro lado te confirmo que otro usuario del Foro lo ha realizado hace un par de meses funcionándole desde el primer momento.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Nov 9, 2015)

Entonces seguiré revisando el montaje que armé.
Muchas gracias, Juanka. Abrazo.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Nov 9, 2015)

Pregunto, con respecto a la masa ficticia que el esquema pone, esa masa no va conectada al negativo de la alimentación sino que va suelta, es una masa relativa al potencial que hay en el otro polo?


----------



## J2C (Nov 9, 2015)

.


Alvaro

El esquema esta *clarísimo*, arriba a la izquierda muestra donde conectar ambos polos de la batería.

Las uniones de componentes con soldadura las indica con un puntito negro (·), y si aun te quedan dudas visita el link que puse de Kakopa que esta dibujado de otra manera y tal vez te aclare mejor las cosas.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 9, 2015)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Pregunto, con respecto a la masa ficticia que el esquema pone, esa masa no va conectada al negativo de la alimentación sino que va suelta, es una masa relativa al potencial que hay en el otro polo?



Hola a todos , caro Don Alvaro Canelo , la masa fictia es fornida por lo premero amplificador operacional "IC1A" y esa NO  puede sener conectada a lo ramo negativo de la bateria de 9 Volts. . 
Serias como tener dos baterias de 4,5 Voltios conctadas en serie y su punto comum conectado a la masa fictia dese circuito   .
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Nov 9, 2015)

J2D, es verdad, el esquema es *clarísimo* pero, cuando estás en estos temas desde hace poco tenés dudas. Las conexiones marcadas con punto se ven nítidamente, pero muchas veces queda la duda de si algo se te pasó por alto. Gracias.
Gracias al camarada Daniel Lopes también, que me brindó su explicación. Al ver anotado en colores en el esquemático "4.5 Volt" creí primigeniamente que era la tensión que debía haber en ese punto.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Nov 22, 2015)

Pido disculpas al forista pandacba por mi respuesta destemplada, se ha tratado de un malentendido de mi parte.


----------



## Bleny (May 31, 2016)

Comente hace ya bastante en comprar un soldador de aire al final por temas económicos me acabe comprando el 8018lcd por 27€ aprox, el cacharro tiene un peso 280g , el lcd ayuda un poco para saber si se calienta demasiado, pero no creo que coincida la temperatura con lo que pone, 

tampoco es recomendable ponerle temperatura alta y poca velocidad con boquillas pequeña se calienta demasiado podría llegar a romperse, 


en el interior tiene un montaje bastante malo tuve de repasar varias soldaduras poco fiables, y componentes bastante chinoris de mala calidad, 







conclusión el aparato funciona bien no excelente pero bien , yo le dado un uso bastante continuado y sigue funcionando, yo lo recomendaría para pequeñas reparaciones o montajes, que de uso seguido, no se le puede pedir mucho mas por ese precio


----------



## Bleny (Jun 1, 2016)

Hola quería comprarme un osciloscopio el DSO138http://es.aliexpress.com/store/product/DSO138-2-4-TFT-Digital-Oscilloscope-DIY-Kit-DIY-Parts-for-Oscilloscope-Making-Pocket-size-Handheld/1841016_32539344119.html?spm=2114.04010208.3.11.a2RZFv&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_2_10017_10021_507_10022_10020_10009_401_10008_10018_10019_101,searchweb201603_6&btsid=ec62b2da-8e91-4e48-a685-3167793fe645 ,  era para saber si alguien lo ha probado para comentar que tal es y si vale la pena, seria como el primer multimetro(*que desearía estar muerto* ),


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 1, 2016)

Bleny dijo:


> Hola quería comprarme un osciloscopio el DSO138http://es.aliexpress.com/store/product/DSO138-2-4-TFT-Digital-Oscilloscope-DIY-Kit-DIY-Parts-for-Oscilloscope-Making-Pocket-size-Handheld/1841016_32539344119.html?spm=2114.04010208.3.11.a2RZFv&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_2_10017_10021_507_10022_10020_10009_401_10008_10018_10019_101,searchweb201603_6&btsid=ec62b2da-8e91-4e48-a685-3167793fe645 ,  era para saber si alguien lo ha probado para comentar que tal es y si vale la pena, seria como el primer multimetro(*que desearía estar muerto* ),


Hola a todos , caro Don Bleny un osciloscopio digital con pantalla de cristal liquido color  y banda util de 200KHz (audio) en la entrada vertical  por aproximadamente 18 Obamas Dólares ao menos aca por esas latitudes (Brasil) donde lo canbio es de aproximadamente 4X es sin dudas una buena inversión para lo hobbista o novicio en ese ramo (electronica).
!Saludos cordeales!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Bleny (Jun 1, 2016)

Al final me comprado la versión con caja de acrílico por 22,31 € unos 6.21 € mas caro que el que no tiene acrílicohttp://es.aliexpress.com/store/product/DSO138-2-4-TFT-Handheld-Pocket-size-Digital-Oscilloscope-Kit-DIY-Parts-Acrylic-DIY-Case-Cover/1841016_32636394393.html?storeId=1841016, pero yo creo que es mejor con la caja ya que después es mucho lio para ponerle una que quede bien y sea útil.


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 6, 2016)

voy a dejar este enlace de un multi tester, con un PIC18F2550, voltimetro, amperimetro, inductometro, frecuencimetro, rpm, y algunas otras funciones...
no lo arme porque recien estoy en los primeros pasos de programacion pic, pero me parese buen comienzo para algun proyecto o como base de otro...



http://electronicafb.blogspot.mx/2014/02/mega-herramienta-con-pic18f2550-y-con.html


----------



## analogico (Jun 6, 2016)

solaris8 dijo:


> voy a dejar este enlace de un multi tester, con un PIC18F2550, voltimetro, amperimetro, inductometro, frecuencimetro, rpm, y algunas o


eso es  peligroso  en  los tester    la salida hacia el pc es optoacoplada


----------



## rulfo (Ago 14, 2016)

Buenas, os comento por si voy bien encaminado, quiero pillarme ocho resistencias
de 33ohm y 50w para utilizarlas como carga en la salida de los amplificadores,
la idea es utilizar 4 de ellas para 8ohm y si quiero probarlo a 4ohm utilizar las 8 resistencias.
¿Podria valer?

Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2016)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, os comento por si voy bien encaminado, quiero pillarme ocho resistencias
> de 33ohm y 50w para utilizarlas como carga en la salida de los amplificadores,
> la idea es utilizar 4 de ellas para 8ohm y si quiero probarlo a 4ohm utilizar las 8 resistencias.
> ¿Podria valer?
> ...



Es totalmente factible y además lo mas adecuado.

Esto se trató por *aquí*


----------



## rulfo (Ago 14, 2016)

¿Si por el motivo que sea se produce en algun momento tension continúa a la salida del amplificador esta afectaría al grupo de resistencia de algún modo?
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2016)

rulfo dijo:


> ¿Si por el motivo que sea se produce en algun momento tension continúa a la salida del amplificador esta afectaría al grupo de resistencia de algún modo?
> Gracias



Sip, *calor*.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 14, 2016)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, os comento por si voy bien encaminado, quiero pillarme ocho resistencias
> de 33ohm y 50w para utilizarlas como carga en la salida de los amplificadores,
> la idea es utilizar 4 de ellas para 8ohm y si quiero probarlo a 4ohm utilizar las 8 resistencias.
> ¿Podria valer?
> ...



Hace uno cuantos (50 o más) años atrás, construí una bobina, copia exacta de la de un parlante de 15" (diámetro y número de vueltas) excepto por el calibre del alhambre que fue sustancialmente más grueso (AWG #22, si mal no recuerdo), le conecté unos cables AWG #16 con cocodrilos. Luego la aplasté pues, no era necesario que fuese cilíndrica y esta se utilizaba como carga con los amplis bajo prueba. Tiene una ventaja con las Rs: no cambia de valor y no calienta en absoluto.


----------



## jesusguerrero (Oct 11, 2016)

HOLA, monte el circuito en proteus y perfecto me muestra si es PNP O NPN pero como me identifica los terminales B, C, E


pandacba dijo:


> Aqui subo algo que les sera de utilidad.
> 
> Se trata de un probador de transistores que tiene las siguientes características:
> **Prueba TR's en circuito*
> ...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2016)

Muy sencillo, si no esta conectado correctamente no trabaja.
Se aprende más montandolo aún en un protoboard que haciendo una simulación, el coste es mínimo. Recuerdo que un ingeniero alla por los 80 armo un prototipo en un pcb echo totalmente a mano y colocado en una caja de tarjetas personales, tenía un interruptor deslizante que lo puso por debajo y hacia el centro de los dos diodos, puso alrededor de estos sendos ojalillos y parecia una carita, un cocodrilo de cada color para cada terminal por ejemplo amarillo para la base, verde el emisor y rojo el colector. el que yo arme después le puse fichas banas así podía utilzar clips cocodrilos o los del tipo osciloscopio miniatura.
El circuito esta recontraprobado funciona perfectamente incluso probando sin desoldar, salvo los de alta potencia que tienen en su malla de polarización valores de R muy bajos, todas estas cosas que digo se aprenden utilzandolo, cosas que una simulación no es capaz de mostrar.
Ya que estamos de paso dejo una inquietud: Porque si alimentandolo con bateria de 9V funciona correcto, si lo hacemos con una fuente basada el popular 723, se quema el Flip Flop? (4027)


----------



## pandacba (Feb 9, 2017)

oh oh nadie respondio la  pregunta!!!! sera que es tan dificil????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2019)

Lo ideal es tener un ratón de éstos  o _mas mijor_ una manada


----------



## lisandroaray (Jun 24, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Aqui subo algo que les sera de utilidad.
> Se trata de un probador de transistores que tiene las siguientes características:
> **Prueba TR's en circuito
> *Prueba TR's sueltos
> ...


Hola amigo pandacba, te comento que arme el probador de transistores y al pasar el suiche parapadean ambos led alternativamente, cuando le coloco un transistor npn funciona y solo queda encendido led (canal NPN), pero cuando coloco un transistor pnp ambos led parapadean o queda encendido el de led canal npn, hice todo como esta en el diagrama...
saludos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2019)

Despues de mas de 30 años de mantener un soberano desorden de resistencias que ya me estaba alterando decidí hacer una caja para al menos organizar las de la serie E12. Le dí el dibujo de la caja a una artística que trabaja MDF con laser y CNC y me la construyeron a la perfeccion.
Luego de pasar 4 horas acomodando resistencias, quedó esto:



No será la perfección pero ya no tengo 22 bolsas y bolsitas con resistencias todas mezcladas. Ahora estan todas "organizadas" por los valores de la serie E12, y en cada compartimiento solo debo buscar por la tercera banda del codigo de colores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2019)

Compré dos bruselas de soldar que originalmente son para joyería , la ventaja es que abren al apretar y al soltarlas sostienen bastante fuerte ellas solas , las hay Proscrit que son exactamente las mismas , solo con la marca impresa y cuestan el doble !

 



También las hay con soporte *pero no son las que compré*  Ésta primera me parece interesante , ya la segunda la veo engorrosa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2020)

Y un año después de *este ordenamiento*, le tocó el turno a los capacitores:

Bue...quedó un poco mas ordenado...
No fué el mismo lío que con las resistencias, pero me demoré media hora...y apareció mezclado un capacitor electrolítico de tantalio de 680nF x 50V


----------



## CondensadorExplosivo (Mar 25, 2021)

Buenos días,

Estoy en mi segundo año de universidad, haciendo el grado de electrónica y electricidad y me gustaría poder replicar los proyectos que hacemos en laboratorio en mi casa para enredar de otras formas y crear nuevos miniproyectos.

PROBLEMA 1/Dispongo de un osciloscopio picoscope 2205A, pero su generador de funciones solo ofrece hasta 2vpp, en laboratorio y para los proyectos usamos hasta 20vpp en las señales de entrada. Existe algún tipo de amplificador que me suba el voltaje sin añadirme excesivo ruido a la señal que sale del osciloscopio? He estado buscando generadores de funciones de segunda mano pero no es algo que la gente venda.

PROBLEMA 2/ Tengo una fuente de alimentación Mlink dps3006 que me a servido hasta ahora, pero necesito una que pueda aportar corrientes negativas y que sea de al menos 2 salidas y permita tensiones de al menos 20v, en la uni estamos usando RS-PRO RPE-3323 DE RS-COMPONENTES, el problema es que vale mucho dinero y no se si es una fuente que pueda servirme para toda mi vida y merezca la pena el desembolso o no.

Estoy bastante perdido en este tipo de productos, a ver si alguien sabe mas que yo y puede echarme un cable a elegir o potenciar la señal del osciloscopio.

Gracias de antemano!

Un saludo!


----------



## chclau (Mar 25, 2021)

Si la fuente que usas está aislada, puedes "apilar" dos, así:



En el dibujo, las dos fuentes están seteadas a 12V. Si cambiaras, por ejemplo, la inferior a 5V, tendrás 12 positivos y 5 negativos.

Pero es muy importante que estés bien seguro de que son fuentes aisladas


----------



## CondensadorExplosivo (Mar 25, 2021)

chclau dijo:


> Si la fuente que usas está aislada, puedes "apilar" dos, así:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 264704
> 
> ...


No sé si es aislada, no obstante necesitaría comprar otra fuente, solo tengo una, es esta concretamente:





						Comprar MLINK APS3005S- 30V,5A  Fuente Alimentacion regulable ...
					

Compre MLINK APS3005S- 30V,5A  Fuente Alimentacion regulable con display digital al  por mayor y al por menor. Catalogo completo de productos electronicos. Envios a Barcelona, Valencia, Sevilla, ZaragozaComprar tu MLINK APS3005S- 30V,5A  Fuente Alimentaci




					satkit.com
				



Esta protegida contra corto no se si es eso a lo que te refieres con aislada, soy novato en este tema.

Gracias por tu respuesta!


----------



## chclau (Mar 25, 2021)

No sé si es aislada o no. Las fuentes de laboratorio aisladas tienen a su entrada un transformador. No tiene nada que ver con la protección contra corto a la salida. Preguntale a algún profe auxiliar en la universidad, mostrale tu fuente y él va a saber ayudarte, si estás dispuesto a comprarte otra.

Se puede hacer lo mismo de muchas otras maneras, pero me parece que otra fuente, si te la puedes permitir, está bueno y la vas a usar mucho.

Con respecto a la señal, yo creo que para la mayoría de los casos tu generador de 2V te tiene que servir. Amplificarlo para obtener una señal de calidad te va a complicar bastante a esta altura de tus conocimientos, y me parece que no vale la pena.

Y dale para adelante, está muy buena tu iniciativa, vas a aprender un montón.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 25, 2021)

Si, tu fuente es aislada. Te lo confirmo.

¿Como lo sé? Porque estás vivo. Si no fuera aislada te acordarías de como lo averiguaste.

¿Necesitas un generador de 20Vpp? Pues hazlo, así practicas de verdad. En la realidad  NUNCA vas a tener una señal en condiciones. Vas a tener una castaña de señal con la que trabajar. Lo primero que se estudia es precisamente eso, acondicionar la señal. Probablemente lo primero que hayas hecho en la universidad; acondicionar la señal.
Ya sabes, amplificador operacional, de instrumentación... tu mismo. Monta uno de los que habrás dado en teoría y de paso practicas.

Respecto a la fuente, pues monta una y de paso practicas. Lo mas sencillo es montar una fuente lineal; son fáciles de hacer, meten muy poco ruido y las pegas que tienen se les perdonan en un uso de laboratorio. Básicamente que son muy ineficientes, pero como las vas a usar un rato pues no tiene importancia.

Eso o adapta una fuente de PC o algo así y tendrás una fuente barata para ir tirando. Con una fuente de PC tienes +12 -12V sin hacer nada que para el 99% de los casos vale. También tienes +5, +3V3...


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 25, 2021)

Y si te armas una fuente de las que hay en el foro?
Mas didactico que eso no hay.

Por otro lado, se me ocurre usar algun tipo de amplificador operacional para instrumentacion para alcanzar esos 20Vpp de forma limpia, aunque muy probable te tengas que apoyar de transistores (dependiendo del integrado)


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 25, 2021)

No busques una universal, porque aunque sea muy completa siempre te vas a encontrar con casos donde necesites mas corriente/tensión o varias tensiones diferentes, mas de las que tiene la fuente.
Como si eso fuera poco, una fuente con buena capacidad de corriente tiene un tamaño acorde,  no puede haber cosa mas incómoda para alimentar circuitos digitales de baja corriente.
Lo mismo con el generador de señal, con mucha facilidad te vas a quedar corto en frecuencia o tensión.
Claro, hay fuentes y generadores de señal muy completas que servirían para casi todo, pero son a tener en cuenta solo cuando paga otro 

Consejo: Varias fuentes sencillas DIY de características diferentes fabricadas a medida que surge la necesidad en lugar de UNA fuente completísima.    Y lo primera a fabricarte una con reguladores fijos 78xx , 79xx y otra variable a LM317.   Son limitadas por supuesto, pero la vas a usar en el 95% de lo que montes en protoboard.

Para el generador se señal vale lo mismo, comprate de los chinos un módulo basado en el XR2206,  muy útil e inexpensive aunque obviamente limitado.   Pero, parte de las limitaciones se resuelven con una sencilla etapa de salida en protoboard alimentada por una fuente del ítem anterior.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2021)

Eduardo dijo:


> "Para el generador se señal vale lo mismo, comprate de los chinos un módulo basado en el XR2206,  muy útil e inexpensive aunque obviamente limitado."


En ese caso busque por un CI matricula ICL8038 , veer el mejor aca : https://www.google.com/search?q=icl...57j0j0i30l8.6852j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 25, 2021)

El XR2206 llega senoidal con viento a favor a 200kHz y el ICL8038 hasta 400kHz.  Hay otro con MAX038 que llega a 20MHz pero es sensiblemente mas caro que los anteriores.    Para frecuencias de audio con cualquiera estás sobrado.





						signal generator  - Buy signal generator  with free shipping on AliExpress
					

Quality signal generator  with free worldwide shipping on AliExpress




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## malesi (Nov 14, 2021)

Aquí están los archivos stl (y obj) para imprimir en 3D 
Es una herramienta de performar resistencias.
Yo no tengo impresora 3d así que quien tenga que pruebe.
Me lo enviaron, no salga una gaita en vez de un performador


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 19, 2021)

No se si se habra aportado, pero dejo un #short de youtube de un multitester (multimetro/tester), en forma de pinza, que mide capacitancia, inductancia, frecuencia, resistencia, voltaje, y tiene generador de tonos...
Interesante para los SMD


----------



## aitopes (Nov 20, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y un año después de *este ordenamiento*, le tocó el turno a los capacitores:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196128
> Bue...quedó un poco mas ordenado...
> No fué el mismo lío que con las resistencias, pero me demoré media hora...y apareció mezclado un capacitor electrolítico de tantalio de 680nF x 50V



Buenas tardes!
Uno se da cuenta de las ventajas de tener ordenados los componentes cuando.....los tiene ordenados 

Después de muchos años de tener resistencias, diodos y capacitores "así nomás", me decidí a imprimir en 3D estas cajitas, y no puedo estar mas contento. No solo encuentro todo en 1 segundo, sino que es muy fácil saber qué componentes hacen falta a la hora de comprar.

Saludos cordiales, 
Aitopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 20, 2021)

Hola a todos , jo acumulo charratas electronicas de todo tipo possible y imaginable para reciclar  y tanbien conponentes electronicos nuevos y tanbien usados todo eso  ya por almenos uns  40 años .
Seguramente voy morir y no lograre organizar todo ese "material" que junte hasta los dias de hoy , Jajajajajajajaj!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## malesi (Nov 20, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , jo acumulo charratas electronicas de todo tipo possible y imaginable para reciclar  y tanbien conponentes electronicos nuevos y tanbien usados todo eso  ya por almenos uns  40 años .
> Seguramente voy morir y no lograre organizar todo ese "material" que junte hasta los dias de hoy , Jajajajajajajaj!
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Otro igual  .El problema es que tenemos muchas cosas y todas diferentes, no hay espacio
material para ordenar "eso". Y aquí hay muchos con este problema


----------



## J2C (Nov 20, 2021)

.



Al final cuantos tenemos el Sindrome de Diogenes???



.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 20, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!Jo tengo Sindrome de Diogenes formado con louvor en Electronica y especialización en RF  , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 20, 2021)

aitopes dijo:


> Buenas tardes!
> Uno se da cuenta de las ventajas de tener ordenados los componentes cuando.....los tiene ordenados
> 
> Después de muchos años de tener resistencias, diodos y capacitores "así nomás", me decidí a imprimir en 3D estas cajitas, y no puedo estar mas contento. No solo encuentro todo en 1 segundo, sino que es muy fácil saber qué componentes hacen falta a la hora de comprar.
> ...


¿Cuanto tardaron en imprimir?, Supongo que una eternidad.


----------



## J2C (Nov 20, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> ¿Cuanto tardaron en imprimir?, Supongo que una eternidad.



Pedile los archivos STL y con el Cura o el Creality Slicer tenes toda la info.

Tiempo, peso y metros del material, etc




.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 20, 2021)

Hay veces que es más rentable buscar las cajas ya hechas .


----------



## malesi (Nov 20, 2021)

aitopes dijo:


> Buenas tardes!
> Uno se da cuenta de las ventajas de tener ordenados los componentes cuando.....los tiene ordenados
> 
> Después de muchos años de tener resistencias, diodos y capacitores "así nomás", me decidí a imprimir en 3D estas cajitas, y no puedo estar mas contento. No solo encuentro todo en 1 segundo, sino que es muy fácil saber qué componentes hacen falta a la hora de comprar.
> ...


*Gracias. Y si quieres dejar aquí los archivos, muchos te harán su ídolo *


----------



## aitopes (Nov 20, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> ¿Cuanto tardaron en imprimir?, Supongo que una eternidad.


No recuerdo exactamente, pero si...varios dias. Cada caja "porta cajoncitos" tardo unas 4 hs, y cada cajoncito algo de 1:10 o 1:20....y son 12 de la primera y 48 de la segunda.


No me di cuenta de pasarles los archivos para hacerlas. Están en Thingiverse:









						Resistor Box [Stackable & Customizable] by STTrife
					

Organize and store your resistors in this neat stackable drawer box. Each drawer had 3 compartments with a length of 6 cm (2.45 inch) that are fit for standard trough-hole resistors. You can stack as many boxes as you need using the connectors. The drawers will not fall out if you open them...




					www.thingiverse.com
				




Hay varios modelos de cajones, y los  "porta cajoncitos" son varios tambien, por que tienen los anclajes en unas u otras caras, dependiendo si van a quedar en la derecha, izquierda, arriba, abajo, etc.

Saludos cordiales,
Aitopes.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 20, 2021)

Cuanto te gastaste en hacerlos?
Estan entre 5 y 6 mil pesos Argentinos los que vienen hechos, de 24 a 30 y algo de cajones


----------



## aitopes (Nov 20, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Cuanto te gastaste en hacerlos?
> Estan entre 5 y 6 mil pesos Argentinos los que vienen hechos, de 24 a 30 y algo de cajones


Mmm....calculo que como mucho un kg de PLA, unos 1200 pesos. Mas la electricidad, pero seguro que salieron mucho menos que comprados.

Y los hice a gusto mio (colores, divisiones, etc).

Ojo, yo tengo bastante de "masoquista" en estas cosas, muchas veces he perdido varias hs de trabajo haciendo algo que comprado no vale nada, pero es que me divierte encarar esos proyectos. Con estas cajas ha pasado eso 

Saludos cordiales, 
Aitopes


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 20, 2021)

Mmmmm hoy en día creo que un taller exije no solo fuente de alimentación multimetro y osciloscopio.
Si no ya un maquinado CNC o 3D.


----------



## aitopes (Nov 21, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Mmmmm hoy en día creo que un taller exije no solo fuente de alimentación multimetro y osciloscopio.
> Si no ya un maquinado CNC o 3D.


Es cierto. No se si "exije", pero se puede hacer mucha cosa util con esos cacharros.
Te dejo un par de soportes que hice para trabajar con protoboards y distintas placas microcontroladas. Es una tonteria (y de estas he perdido el STL, es un dibujo propio que no se donde guardé), pero me ayudan:


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 20, 2021)

pandacba dijo:


> Aqui subo algo que les sera de utilidad.
> Se trata de un probador de transistores que tiene las siguientes características:
> **Prueba TR's en circuito
> *Prueba TR's sueltos
> ...


Buenas tardes amigo Pandacba, te comento que construir el probador de transistores en circuito con tu indicaciones, dándome excelentes resultados, aquí te adjunto foto de como quedo, le estoy muy agradecido espero que otros también lo logren ya que es de mucha utilidad.. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 20, 2021)

lisandroaray dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigo Pandacba, te comento que construir el probador de transistores en circuito con tu indicaciones, dándome excelentes resultados, aquí te adjunto foto de como quedo, le estoy muy agradecido espero que otros también lo logren ya que es de mucha utilidad.. Saludos


Caro Don lisandroaray lo siento en mucho te decir que lo compa Don Pandacba ya nomas si queda entre nosotros , el muy desafortunadamente paso a una vida mejor debido a Covid19.
!Ojalá el pueda veer tu montagen esteje onde estuvier !
!Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 20, 2021)

lisandroaray dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigo Pandacba


Pandacba ya no está con nosotros...se  lo llevó el COVID 





						Rincón de los que ya no están
					

Hoy cumpliría años el compañero Solaris8 . . . salud por él :salud: :salud: :salud: :salud:




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 20, 2021)

lisandroaray dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigo Pandacba, te comento que construir el probador de transistores en circuito con tu indicaciones, dándome excelentes resultados, aquí te adjunto foto de como quedo, le estoy muy agradecido espero que otros también lo logren ya que es de mucha utilidad.. Saludos


Sin estar presente entre nosotros, aun siguen ayudando los aportes del querido pandita.
Un saludo al cielo...


----------

